# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն:

## razmik21

Տալի՞ս եք արդյոք տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն:

----------


## yerevanci

> Տալի՞ս եք արդյոք տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն:


դե  երևի  բոլորն  էլ  գոնե  մեկ  անգամ  մատաղի  ներկա  կլինեն,  դա  էլ  զոհաբերության  մի  տեսակա

----------


## razmik21

Երևանցի ջան, մատաղը, էն ձևով որ կատարվում ա մեր մոտ, ուղղակի զոհաբերություն չի: Մարդիկ մորթում են կենդանուն իրենք էլ ուտում հետո, դրա ի՞նչնա զոհաբերություն: Ու՞մ համար են զոհում (իրենց ստամոքսնե՞րի): Դա չի կարող կոչվել զոհաբերություն Տիրոջը:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), sweet (05.02.2010), Ավետիք (19.05.2011), Արծիվ (18.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

Տասանորդը որնա?

Էդ զոհաբերությունը հեթանոսական կամ հին կտակարանից մնացած բանա: Քրիստոսը երբա ասել, որ պետքա զոհաբերություն անեք Աստծուն?
Էնքան որ ժողովրդի մեջից էդ սովորությունը չի վերացել, եկեղեցին էլ հարմարվելա, ոնց որ Վարդավառին կամ Տրնդեզին:

----------

Jarre (11.07.2011)

----------


## razmik21

> Տասանորդը որնա?
> 
> Էդ զոհաբերությունը հեթանոսական կամ հին կտակարանից մնացած բանա: Քրիստոսը երբա ասել, որ պետքա զոհաբերություն անեք Աստծուն?
> Էնքան որ ժողովրդի մեջից էդ սովորությունը չի վերացել, եկեղեցին էլ հարմարվելա, ոնց որ Վարդավառին կամ Տրնդեզին:


Ո՛չ: Աստվածաշնչում հստակ գրված ա, թե տասանորդի մասին թե զոհաբերության: Մաղաքյա մարգարեի մեջոցով Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդ չտվողը Իրեն խաբում է և ընկնում անեծքի տակ: Իսկ 2Կորնթացիների 9-րդ գլխի 6-րդ խոսքից սկսած գրած է զոհաբերության անհրաժեշտության մասին:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), sweet (05.02.2010), Ավետիք (19.05.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՛չ: Աստվածաշնչում հստակ գրված ա, թե տասանորդի մասին թե զոհաբերության: Մաղաքյա մարգարեի մեջոցով Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդ չտվողը Իրեն խաբում է և ընկնում անեծքի տակ: Իսկ 2Կորնթացիների 9-րդ գլխի 6-րդ խոսքից սկսած գրած է զոհաբերության անհրաժեշտության մասին:


Էս ինչե՞ր ես գրում, տասանորդը հասկացանք, դե նոր կտակարանից մեջբերում արա, որ Քրիստոսը ասելա զոհաբերություն արեք, թե չէ մի տեսակ հավատս չի գալիս:

----------


## Gayl

> Տասանորդը որնա?


Այսինքն ամբողջ ունեցվածքի մեկ տասերորդ մասն ա, Մովսեսի օրենքում ա գրված, բայց Քրիստոսը չի ասել տասանորդ վճարեք:

----------

sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Տալի՞ս եք արդյոք տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն:


իսկ դո՞ւք, և ի՞նչ ձևով եք դա իրականացնում

----------


## razmik21

> Այսինքն ամբողջ ունեցվածքի մեկ տասերորդ մասն ա, Մովսեսի օրենքում ա գրված, բայց Քրիստոսը չի ասել տասանորդ վճարեք:


Նախ Նոր Կտակարանում շատ տեղեր կան գրած զոհաբերության մասին (Օրինակ Մատթ. 10-ի 8-ում, 2 Կորնթացիների 9 գլխ. 6-9 ): Համ էլ էդ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ ինչի մասին Քրիստոսը չի ասել դա այլևս օրենք չի: Հիսուսը ասել է, որ ինքը չի եկել հին օրենքները փոխելու, այլ կատարելու: Աստվածաշունչը մեկ ամբողջություն ա ու պետք չի տարանջատել հինն ու նորը, քանի որ իրականում մեկը մյուսին կրացնում է:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), sweet (05.02.2010)

----------


## sweet

> Այսինքն ամբողջ ունեցվածքի մեկ տասերորդ մասն ա, Մովսեսի օրենքում ա գրված, բայց Քրիստոսը չի ասել տասանորդ վճարեք:


ամբողջ ունեցվածքի, թե եկամուտի??????:

----------


## razmik21

> ամբողջ ունեցվածքի, թե եկամուտի??????:


Իհարկե եկամտի:

----------

sweet (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՛չ: Աստվածաշնչում հստակ գրված ա, թե տասանորդի մասին թե զոհաբերության: Մաղաքյա մարգարեի մեջոցով Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդ չտվողը Իրեն խաբում է և ընկնում անեծքի տակ: Իսկ 2Կորնթացիների 9-րդ գլխի 6-րդ խոսքից սկսած գրած է զոհաբերության անհրաժեշտության մասին:


Սենց մենակ եհովայի վկաներն են իրենց հետևորդներին քարոզում: Աստվածաշունչը չի պարտադրում, ցանկալի է, որ տան, այդքանը:

----------


## sweet

> Աստվածաշունչը չի պարտադրում, ցանկալի է, որ տան, այդքանը:


  Իհակե չի պարտադրում, և ամեն հարցում Աստված տալիս է ընտրելու հնարավորություն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարող ենք ասել, դե մեկ է չի պարտադրում ու անենք ինչ ուզւոմ ենք: Ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ ուզում են Աստված իրենց Տերը լինի, աղոթում են նեղ պահերին, բայց երբ հերթը գալիս է իրենց ծառայությունը մատուցելուն, հրաժարվում են...

----------

razmik21 (17.05.2010), Ավետիք (19.05.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Սենց մենակ եհովայի վկաներն են իրենց հետևորդներին քարոզում: Աստվածաշունչը չի պարտադրում, ցանկալի է, որ տան, այդքանը:


հին կտակարում պարտադիր է, Մովսես պապին հարկ էր դրել ու չանել չկար, Հայաստանում էլ խեղճ գյուղացիներին կթում էին եկեղեցականները:

----------


## Gayl

> Իհակե չի պարտադրում, և ամեն հարցում Աստված տալիս է ընտրելու հնարավորություն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարող ենք ասել, դե մեկ է չի պարտադրում ու անենք ինչ ուզւոմ ենք: Ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ ուզում են Աստված իրենց Տերը լինի, աղոթում են նեղ պահերին, բայց երբ հերթը գալիս է իրենց ծառայությունը մատուցելուն, հրաժարվում են...


Քրիստոսը քանի հարյուր ոսկի է նվիրե՞լ, սխալ մտածելակերպ է:

----------


## sweet

> Քրիստոսը քանի հարյուր ոսկի է նվիրե՞լ, սխալ մտածելակերպ է:


 Հենց հարցն էլ դրանում է, որ ամեն ինչ նյութականով եք հասկանում: Փաստորեն ոսկի պիտի տար, օրինակ, առողջության փոխարեն.......
 Չնայած ոսկի ել է տալիս: մեր ունեցած ամեն բարիքն  ել Աստծո տվածն է, համաձայն չեք? Աստված օրհնություն է տալիս, որ ամնեկարևորն է:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց հարցն էլ դրանում է, որ ամեն ինչ նյութականով եք հասկանում: Փաստորեն ոսկի պիտի տար, օրինակ, առողջության փոխարեն.......
>  Չնայած ոսկի ել է տալիս: մեր ունեցած ամեն բարիքն  ել Աստծո տվածն է, համաձայն չեք? Աստված օրհնություն է տալիս, որ ամնեկարևորն է:


Դե խոսքը տասանորդի մասին է, իսկ տասանորդը հենց նյութականն է: 



> մեր ունեցած ամեն բարիքն  ել Աստծո տվածն է, համաձայն չեք?


Այո իհարկե, ենթադրում եմ, որ արատներն էլ սատանայի տվածներն են, թե՞ դա նույնպես Աստծո ստեղծածն է:

----------


## sweet

> Դե խոսքը տասանորդի մասին է, իսկ տասանորդը հենց նյութականն է: 
> 
> Այո իհարկե, ենթադրում եմ, որ արատներն էլ սատանայի տվածներն են, թե՞ դա նույնպես Աստծո ստեղծածն է:


  Նյութականի մասին է եթե վերաբերվում է մարդուն, իսկ Աստված կարող է և պատասղանել այլ բարիքներ տալով, այդ թվում և նյութականով, ուղղակի գնահատել է պետք: 
ինչ վերաբերվում է արատներին, դրանք մարդկային մեղքի հետևանք են...

----------


## Gayl

> Նյութականի մասին է եթե վերաբերվում է մարդուն, իսկ Աստված կարող է և պատասղանել այլ բարիքներ տալով, այդ թվում և նյութականով, ուղղակի գնահատել է պետք:


Լսել եմ որ Հռոմի պապը մի հատ լավ ձևա գտել մեղքերը քավելու համար, մեղքերից ազատվելու համար վճարում են, դե ամեն մեղք իրա գինը ունի, իսկը քո ասած տարբերակով ա մշակված, օրինակ կարելի է ստելը 200 դրամից սկսել,եկեղեցին նիսյա գործ կանի, ավելին ասեմ սակարկումներ էլ կլինի համոզողից ա կախված: 



> ինչ վերաբերվում է արատներին, դրանք մարդկային մեղքի հետևանք են...


Եթե լավ արարք եմ արել ուրեմն Աստծո մատն ա խառը, եթե վատ ուրեմն միայն ես եմ մեղավոր, իսկական պարադոքս ավելի ճիշտ հին մտածելակերպ:

----------


## ministr

> Ո՛չ: Աստվածաշնչում հստակ գրված ա, թե տասանորդի մասին թե զոհաբերության: Մաղաքյա մարգարեի մեջոցով Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդ չտվողը Իրեն խաբում է և ընկնում անեծքի տակ: Իսկ 2Կորնթացիների 9-րդ գլխի 6-րդ խոսքից սկսած գրած է զոհաբերության անհրաժեշտության մասին:


Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, ոչ թե հուդայական, եհովական և այլն: Աբրահամին ասեցին երեխուդ տար զոհաբերի, Քրիստոսը թեկուզ հեռավոր նման բան ակնարկելա?
Մովսեսի ասածին թող հետևեն հրեաները, ես աշխատում եմ կատարել Քրիստոսի պատգամները: Հաշվի առնելով, որ մինչև Քրիստոսը այսպես ասած եկեղեցականները ինչ տիպ էին, հեչ չեմ զարմանա եթե էս տասանորդ կոչվածը իրենց թեթև ձեռքով ավելացրած լինեն հենց իրենք, բարգավաճ ապրելու համար: Աստծուն էդ որ օրվանիցա նյութական բարիքներ պետք եղել? Էս տասանորդով քանի տարի են կեղեքել ժողովրդին? Կայֆ բիզնեսա, Աստծո անունից մարդկանց ասում ես, որ պետքա իրենց ունեցվածքի 10%-ը բերեն ներկայանան, որ հետո էդ փողով փորդ հաստացնես: Միջնադարում անգետ մարդկանց նման ձևով կարելի էր էշացնել ու կեղեքել, բայց 21-րդ դարում էդ ֆոկուսը չի անցնի: Զոհաբերության մասին էլ ասեցի: Կորնթացին թե ինչա մտածել, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում:

----------

Gayl (05.02.2010)

----------


## sweet

_ Gayl-ի խոսքերից .........Լսել եմ որ Հռոմի պապը մի հատ լավ ձևա գտել մեղքերը քավելու համար, մեղքերից ազատվելու համար վճարում են, դե ամեն մեղք իրա գինը ունի, իսկը քո ասած տարբերակով ա մշակված, օրինակ կարելի է ստելը 200 դրամից սկսել,եկեղեցին նիսյա գործ կանի, ավելին ասեմ սակարկումներ էլ կլինի համոզողից ա կախված: 
_



Հռոմի պապի անունն ընդհանրապես ես ամեն ինչի հետ կապ չունի........... թե ինչպես ա Հռոմի պապը խեղաթյուրում Աստվածաշունչն ու ճշմարտությունը , շատ բաներ կուզենայի գրել, բայց ֆորումի սկզբունքները թույլ չեն տալիս...

----------


## Gayl

> Հռոմի պապի անունն ընդհանրապես ես ամեն ինչի հետ կապ չունի........... թե ինչպես ա Հռոմի պապը խեղաթյուրում Աստվածաշունչն ու ճշմարտությունը , շատ բաներ կուզենայի գրել, բայց ֆորումի սկզբունքները թույլ չեն տալիս...


Ոչ մի ուղղակի քո ասածն էլ համընկնում ա իրա արածի հետ :Smile: 
Առանձին թեմա բացի ու գրի:

----------


## sweet

> Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, ոչ թե հուդայական, եհովական և այլն: Աբրահամին ասեցին երեխուդ տար զոհաբերի, Քրիստոսը թեկուզ հեռավոր նման բան ակնարկելա?
> Մովսեսի ասածին թող հետևեն հրեաները, ես աշխատում եմ կատարել Քրիստոսի պատգամները: Հաշվի առնելով, որ մինչև Քրիստոսը այսպես ասած եկեղեցականները ինչ տիպ էին, հեչ չեմ զարմանա եթե էս տասանորդ կոչվածը իրենց թեթև ձեռքով ավելացրած լինեն հենց իրենք, բարգավաճ ապրելու համար: Աստծուն էդ որ օրվանիցա նյութական բարիքներ պետք եղել? Էս տասանորդով քանի տարի են կեղեքել ժողովրդին? Կայֆ բիզնեսա, Աստծո անունից մարդկանց ասում ես, որ պետքա իրենց ունեցվածքի 10%-ը բերեն ներկայանան, որ հետո էդ փողով փորդ հաստացնես: Միջնադարում անգետ մարդկանց նման ձևով կարելի էր էշացնել ու կեղեքել, բայց 21-րդ դարում էդ ֆոկուսը չի անցնի: Զոհաբերության մասին էլ ասեցի: Կորնթացին թե ինչա մտածել, ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում:


Տասանորդի փողերով փոր հաստացնողներն ել կստանան իրենց հասանելիքը Աստծո կողմից: Հետո ել ասում եք արատները որտեղից...

Իսկ ով էասել, թե պետք է ընտրել ինչ կատարել և ինչ չկատարել Աստվածաշնչի գրվածներից: Փոխարենը հակառակ պնդումը կուզենայի մեջբերել Աստվածաշնչից. ԱՄԵՆ ԳԻՐՔ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ ԵՆ և ՕԳՏԱԿԱՐ, ՎԱՐԴԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ, և ՀԱՆԴԻՄԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ, և ՈՒՂՂԵԼՈՒ, և ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԽՐԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ>>> ՏԻՄՈԹԵՈՍ 2 ԹՈՒՂԹ, Գ.13
Սա ել հո ես չեմ ասում.......

----------


## Gayl

> Տասանորդի փողերով փոր հաստացնողներն ել կստանան իրենց հասանելիքը Աստծո կողմից: Հետո ել ասում եք արատները որտեղից...


Ողբամ այն գառի վրա ում դիմաց կանգնած է գայլը, իսկ նա մտածում է որ գայլը Աստծո կողմից պետք է պատժվի, եթե երկու վայրկյան հետո գայլը իրանից սենդվիչ սարքի:

----------


## sweet

> Ոչ մի ուղղակի քո ասածն էլ համընկնում ա իրա արածի հետ
> :


Իմ ասածն այն է, ինչ Աստվածաշնչում է գրված: Իսկ Հռոմի պապը իրեն է վերագրում ներում տալը, դրա փոխարեն էլ երեվի ինքն ել գրպանում է գումարը... իսկ դու պարզապես եկեղեցուց պահանջիր, որ քո տված տասանորդը այն նպատակին ծառայի, ինչի համար տվել ես... օրինակ աշխարհում այնքաաան սոված մարդիկ կաաան...

----------

Gayl (05.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Տասանորդի փողերով փոր հաստացնողներն ել կստանան իրենց հասանելիքը Աստծո կողմից: Հետո ել ասում եք արատները որտեղից...
> 
> Իսկ ով էասել, թե պետք է ընտրել ինչ կատարել և ինչ չկատարել Աստվածաշնչի գրվածներից: Փոխարենը հակառակ պնդումը կուզենայի մեջբերել Աստվածաշնչից. ԱՄԵՆ ԳԻՐՔ ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ ԵՆ և ՕԳՏԱԿԱՐ, ՎԱՐԴԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ, և ՀԱՆԴԻՄԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ, և ՈՒՂՂԵԼՈՒ, և ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԽՐԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ>>> ՏԻՄՈԹԵՈՍ 2 ԹՈՒՂԹ, Գ.13
> Սա ել հո ես չեմ ասում.......




Էդ մեջբերումը կարող ես բացատրել?
 Իսկ ով է ասել, որ եթե ընդունում ես Քրիստոսի ուսմունքը, ապա պետք է ընդունես որ սեփական երեխուն մատաղ անելը ճիշտա?

----------


## sweet

> Էդ մեջբերումը կարող ես բացատրել?
>  Իսկ ով է ասել, որ եթե ընդունում ես Քրիստոսի ուսմունքը, ապա պետք է ընդունես որ սեփական երեխուն մատաղ անելը ճիշտա?


 բայց չէ որ Ասված թույլ չտվեց դա անել, Նա ուղղակի փորձում էր Մովսեսի հավատարմությունը....... ոչ ոք ել չի ասել,  որ ճիշտա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իհակե չի պարտադրում, և ամեն հարցում Աստված տալիս է ընտրելու հնարավորություն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ կարող ենք ասել, դե մեկ է չի պարտադրում ու անենք ինչ ուզւոմ ենք: Ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ ուզում են Աստված իրենց Տերը լինի, աղոթում են նեղ պահերին, բայց երբ հերթը գալիս է իրենց ծառայությունը մատուցելուն, հրաժարվում են...


Ընտրության հնարավորություն Աստված չի տալիս, դա ես ունեմ՝ ի ծնե: Ո՞վ ա ասել, որ մարդիկ ցանկանում են՝ Աստված իրենց տերը լինի: Ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ: Իսկ Աստծուն ծառայելը ո՞րն է:



> հին կտակարում պարտադիր է, Մովսես պապին հարկ էր դրել ու չանել չկար, Հայաստանում էլ խեղճ գյուղացիներին կթում էին եկեղեցականները:


Հին կտակարանը կարծեմ չեն ընդունում որպես հիմք:



> Լսել եմ որ Հռոմի պապը մի հատ լավ ձևա գտել մեղքերը քավելու համար, մեղքերից ազատվելու համար վճարում են, դե ամեն մեղք իրա գինը ունի, իսկը քո ասած տարբերակով ա մշակված, օրինակ կարելի է ստելը 200 դրամից սկսել,եկեղեցին նիսյա գործ կանի, ավելին ասեմ սակարկումներ էլ կլինի համոզողից ա կախված:


Երևի ինդուլգենցիաների հետ ես: Դա միջնադարում էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս պահը չհասկացա, ո՞վ չի ընդունում:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչպես է կոչվում բայց լսածս ներկա պահին է վերաբերվել:


Մեր եկեղեցին:
Ուրեմն ասածդ վերաբերում է այն դեպքերին, երբ մեկը խոստովանել է մեղքերը, ներում է ստացել: Ով ոնց ուզի, կմեկնաբանի ներվելը:

----------


## sweet

> Մեր եկեղեցին:
>  Ով ոնց ուզի, կմեկնաբանի ներվելը:


կավելացնեի... ոչ միայն ներվելը, նույն բանը տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են հասկանում, մեկնաբանում ու գնահատում... ինչքան ել վիճենք, ավելի շատ ենք թյուրիմացությունների մեջ ընկնելու:Կարևորը մարդու անկեղծությունն է, որն էլ հարկ չկա որ մեկս մյուսին ապացուցենք, կարևորը (ինձ համար), որ Աստված սրտեր է քննում:..............

----------

Sophie (26.04.2011)

----------


## ministr

Կարճ ասած զոհաբերությունը, որ մենք անում ենք, հիմնված է մեր հեթանոսական անցյալի, ոչ թե հին կտակարանի պատգամների վրա:
Իսկ տասանորդը ուղղակի ծիծաղելիա:

----------


## sweet

> Կարճ ասած զոհաբերությունը, որ մենք անում ենք, հիմնված է մեր հեթանոսական անցյալի, ոչ թե հին կտակարանի պատգամների վրա:
> Իսկ տասանորդը ուղղակի ծիծաղելիա:



Զոհաբերություն ասելով պետք չԷ միայն պատկերացնել մատաղի գառը...
 Իսկական զոհաբերություն է ծոմը...

----------


## sweet

> Շատ տարօրինակ ձևա հավատարմություն փորձելու: Ոնց որ մաֆիոզ կինո լինի:
> :


Իսկ դու հավատում ես Հիսուսի խաչելությանը????

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ դու հավատում ես Հիսուսի խաչելությանը????


Այսինքն որ Հիսուսը խաչվելա? Այո հավատում եմ:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> մի օր մեկի հետ 10 պատվիրանների մասին էի վիճում, ասեցի 4-րդ պատվիրանն ասա, եդպես ել չասեց.... իսկ դուք կարող եք ասել????????


Ենթադրվում է որ դու գիտես: Եվ եթե գիտես, ի՞նչ ես անում *այսօր* այստեղ՝ խախտու՞մ ես 4-րդ պատվիրանը, թե՞ այնքան էլ հավատացյալ չես…   :Wink: 

Զոհաբերություն անում եմ ամեն օր՝ սեփական ցանկությունս խեղդելով ու 6-րդ պատվիրանին հետևելով: Տասնորդ երևի տալիս եմ՝ կարիքավորներին օգնելով (ողորմություն չեմ տալիս):

----------


## sweet

> Այսինքն որ Հիսուսը խաչվելա? Այո հավատում եմ:


  լավ է, որ հավատում ես, ուրեմն նաև գիտես ինչի համար ա խաչվել: Ուրեմն եթե Աստված այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ իր միածին որդուն տվեց, որ ով որ Նրան հավատում է, չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա, դա նորմալ է, իսկ եթե Աստված հավատարմություն փորձելու համար պատվիրում ա զոհել երեխային, այն ել թույլ չի տալիս, դա տարօրինակ ա???????


պ.ս. երեևի ուշացած եմ գրում, ուղղակի երեկ ենքան շատ էին գրելու թեմաները, չէի հասցնում գրել...

----------


## sweet

> Ենթադրվում է որ դու գիտես: Եվ եթե գիտես, ի՞նչ ես անում *այսօր* այստեղ՝ խախտու՞մ ես 4-րդ պատվիրանը, թե՞ այնքան էլ հավատացյալ չես…


 Այն ինչ որ անում եմ այսօր, այստեղ, իմ հանգստի մեջ է մտնում,....:




> Զոհաբերություն անում եմ ամեն օր՝ սեփական ցանկությունս խեղդելով ու 6-րդ պատվիրանին հետևելով: Տասնորդ երևի տալիս եմ՝ կարիքավորներին օգնելով (ողորմություն չեմ տալիս):


 Այ սա ուրիշ բան :Wink:

----------


## razmik21

> Ենթադրվում է որ դու գիտես: Եվ եթե գիտես, ի՞նչ ես անում *այսօր* այստեղ՝ խախտու՞մ ես 4-րդ պատվիրանը, թե՞ այնքան էլ հավատացյալ չես…  
> 
> Զոհաբերություն անում եմ ամեն օր՝ սեփական ցանկությունս խեղդելով ու 6-րդ պատվիրանին հետևելով: Տասնորդ երևի տալիս եմ՝ կարիքավորներին օգնելով (ողորմություն չեմ տալիս):


Տասանորդը և կարիքավորներին օգնելը տարբեր բաներ են: Առաջինը Աստծուն ես տալիս, իսկ վերջինը կարիքավորներին:

----------


## Gayl

> Տասանորդը և կարիքավորներին օգնելը տարբեր բաներ են: Առաջինը Աստծուն ես տալիս, իսկ վերջինը կարիքավորներին:


Ես տենց էլ չհասկացա թե էտ փողը ոնց եք փոխանցում Աստծուն, ինչ որ հաշվեհամար կա՞ թե ամեն ամսվա վերջում Գաբոն գալիս ա հավաքելու:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Սա ձեզ պատվիրանները :Wink: մեկ էլ էդ փողը որ հավաքեք կտաք ինձ, ես անպայման կփոխանցեմ :Blush:

----------

sweet (06.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Դե լավ հիմա մի հարց այստեղ կա մեկը ով գոնե կարող է մեկ շաբաթ պահել բոլոր 10 պատվիրանները, թե միայն տեսություն էիք մշակում:

----------


## razmik21

> Դե լավ հիմա մի հարց այստեղ կա մեկը ով գոնե կարող է մեկ շաբաթ պահել բոլոր 10 պատվիրանները, թե միայն տեսություն էիք մշակում:


Ասենք կա, հետո՞: Շատ մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որ պահում ենք Աստծո պատվիրանները, կամ աշխատում են իրենց վրա, որ պահեն: Հարցիդ նպատակը ո՞րն է:
Եթե ցանկություն լինի, հնարավոր է այս բոլոր պատվիրանները պահել, քանզի եթե հնարավոր չլիներ Աստված չէր պահանջի մեզանից:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ժող ջան, բայց սենց թե նենց էդ պատվիրանները նենց բաներ են, որ բոլոր նորմալ մտածելակերպ ունեցող մարդիկ էլ անում են :Pardon:  

բացի մեկից, էն մեկը սկի չեմ իմանում ինչի մասինա խոսքը :Blush:

----------


## razmik21

> Շնորհակալ եմ Տեր Աստված որ ինչ ունեմ չունեմ նվիրել ես , բայց ախր լավ կլիներ վատ բաները չնվիրեիր:


Աստված վատ բան չի նվիրում: Մինչև Հիսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ճանաչելը ու ապաշխախարհելը մարդը անեծքի տակ է, այն պատճառով, որ ժամանակին սատանային թույլ տվեց խաբել իրեն ու հետո է մեղանչեց: Մարդը մինչև Հիսուսին գալը, հենց սատանային է պատկանում, որն էլ շռայլում է իր "նվերները":

----------


## razmik21

> Ժող ջան, բայց սենց թե նենց էդ պատվիրանները նենց բաներ են, որ բոլորն էլ անում եմ 
> 
> բացի մեկից, էն մեկը սկի չեմ իմանում ինչի մասինա խոսքը


Ո՞ր պատվիրանի մասին է խոսքը: Ասա՛, քեզ սիրով կբացատրեմ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ո՞ր պատվիրանի մասին է խոսքը: Ասա՛, քեզ սիրով կբացատրեմ:


Շնորհակալություն նախօրոք. խոսքս սրա մասին է._Հիշիր, շաբաթ օրը, որպեսզի սուրբ պահես_

Բայց ավելի լավ կլինի թեմայից չշեղվենք, ու պատասխանես իմ երեկվա հարցին, որ տենց էլ մնաց անպատասխան առաջին էջում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Աստված վատ բան չի նվիրում: Մինչև Հիսուսին Տեր ու Փրկիչ ճանաչելը ու ապաշխախարհելը մարդը անեծքի տակ է, այն պատճառով, որ ժամանակին սատանային թույլ տվեց խաբել իրեն ու հետո է մեղանչեց: Մարդը մինչև Հիսուսին գալը, հենց սատանային է պատկանում, որն էլ շռայլում է իր "նվերները":


Կներեք էս գրադարանի վարիչն ովա՞, խնդրում եմ ինձ դուրս բերեք ֆանտաստիկայի բաժնից:
Ապեր էս ինչ գիտաֆանտաստիկ թեզ էր, լավը Աստվածն ա տվել վատը սատանան, բայց մի քանի գրառում առաջ հայտարարում էիք որ ամեն ինչ Աստված է արարել, բա սատանային ով ա ստեղծել, ե՞ս:

----------

Ambrosine (06.02.2010), anahit96 (13.04.2012)

----------


## Gayl

> Ասենք կա, հետո՞: Շատ մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որ պահում ենք Աստծո պատվիրանները, կամ աշխատում են իրենց վրա, որ պահեն: Հարցիդ նպատակը ո՞րն է:
> Եթե ցանկություն լինի, հնարավոր է այս բոլոր պատվիրանները պահել, քանզի եթե հնարավոր չլիներ Աստված չէր պահանջի մեզանից:


Ինձ ուրիշները չեն հետաքրքրում այստեղ գրողների մասին է խոսքը, միայն մեկ շաբաթ, իսկ քո ասած մարդիկ միևնույնն է խաղտում են պատվիրանաններ:

----------


## razmik21

> Շնորհակալություն նախօրոք. խոսքս սրա մասին է._Հիշիր, շաբաթ օրը, որպեսզի սուրբ պահես_
> 
> Բայց ավելի լավ կլինի թեմայից չշեղվենք, ու պատասխանես իմ երեկվա հարցին, որ տենց էլ մնաց անպատասխան առաջին էջում


Խնդրեմ: Այդ պատվիրանով, Աստված հրեաներից պահանջել էր, որպեսզի սուրբ պահեն այդ օրը ու չաշխատեն:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Խնդրեմ: Այդ պատվիրանով, Աստված հրեաներից պահանջել էր, որպեսզի սուրբ պահեն այդ օրը ու չաշխատեն:


բա մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք հրեաների հետ

հարցս մնաց օդից կախված :Xeloq: ո՞նց հարցնեմ, որ պատասխանես

----------


## razmik21

> Շնորհակալություն նախօրոք. խոսքս սրա մասին է._Հիշիր, շաբաթ օրը, որպեսզի սուրբ պահես_
> 
> Բայց ավելի լավ կլինի թեմայից չշեղվենք, ու պատասխանես իմ երեկվա հարցին, որ տենց էլ մնաց անպատասխան առաջին էջում


Կներես, որ չէի պատասխանել քո այդ կարևորագույն հարցին, ուղղակի չէի նկատել:
Ես անձամբ տասանորդը, որը եկամտիս 10 տոկոսն է կազմում տալիս եմ եկեղեցուն ( խոսքը առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին չէ), քանի որ հենց Աստվածաշնչում է ասվում, որ այն պետք է տրվի եկեղեցուն: Նույն էլ զոհաբերության դեպքում, հիմնականում տալիս եմ եկեղեցուն, կարիքավորներին:

Եթե, էլի հարցեր ունենաս սիրով կպատասխանեմ:

----------


## razmik21

> բա մենք ի՞նչ գործ ունենք հրեաների հետ
> 
> հարցս մնաց օդից կախվածո՞նց հարցնեմ, որ պատասխանես


Իհարկե, այսօր քրիստոնեությունը միայն հրեաների մեջ չի տարածված, ու շատ բաներ, որոնք կարդալիս տեսնում ենք հրեաներին են գրված, իրականում համաքրիստոնեական են: Դրա համար պետք է լավ տիրապետել Սուրբ գրքին, որպեսզի հասկանալ, թե կոնկրետ հրեաների մասին է, թե ընդհանուր կանոն է: Կոնկրետ շաբաթ օրը, բոլորին է վերաբերվում:
Բայց, դրան էլ պետք չէ մոտենալ փարիսեցիների ու դպիրների մոտեցմամբ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Կներես, որ չէի պատասխանել քո այդ կարևորագույն հարցին, ուղղակի չէի նկատել:
> Ես անձամբ տասանորդը, որը եկամտիս 10 տոկոսն է կազմում տալիս եմ եկեղեցուն (* խոսքը առաքելական եկեղեցու մասին չէ)*, քանի որ հենց Աստվածաշնչում է ասվում, որ այն պետք է տրվի եկեղեցուն: Նույն էլ զոհաբերության դեպքում, հիմնականում տալիս եմ եկեղեցուն, կարիքավորներին:
> 
> Եթե, էլի հարցեր ունենաս սիրով կպատասխանեմ:


կներես, բայց եթե գաղտնիք չի այդ 10 տոկոսն ինչքա՞ն է

բա ո՞ր եկեղեցուն ես տալիս, ի՞նչ ձևով ես տալիս, տանում ես ու՞մ ես տալիս, ինչի՞ ես տալիս 

դրանց /տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն/ տարբերությունը որնա՞

----------


## razmik21

> Կներեք էս գրադարանի վարիչն ովա՞, խնդրում եմ ինձ դուրս բերեք ֆանտաստիկայի բաժնից:
> Ապեր էս ինչ գիտաֆանտաստիկ թեզ էր, լավը Աստվածն ա տվել վատը սատանան, բայց մի քանի գրառում առաջ հայտարարում էիք որ ամեն ինչ Աստված է արարել, բա սատանային ով ա ստեղծել, ե՞ս:


Գայլ ջան ամենայն հարգանքով, ասեմ քեզ, որ եթե քրիստոնեությունը քո համար ֆանտաստիկա է, կարող ես գրադարանի վարիչ չփնտրել դուրս գալու համար, կարաս ինքդ դուրս գաս ու չխանգարես: Քեզ ոչ-ոք չի ստիպել մտնել մի բաժին, որից ընդամենը տեղեկացված ես ու ֆանտաստիկա ա քո համար:

----------


## razmik21

> կներես, բայց եթե գաղտնիք չի այդ 10 տոկոսն ինչքա՞ն է
> 
> բա ո՞ր եկեղեցուն ես տալիս, ի՞նչ ձևով ես տալիս, տանում ես ու՞մ ես տալիս, ինչի՞ ես տալիս 
> 
> դրանց /տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն/ տարբերությունը որնա՞


մոտ 7000-8000: Լսե՞լ ես "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցու մասին: Այնտեղ եմ տալիս: 
Տասանորդը օրենք է, որը պետք է պահել. Աստված ասում է, որ Ձեր տասանորդը բերեք, որ պաշար լինի: Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդը իրենն է: 
Իսկ զոհաբերությունով մենք ցույց ենք տալիս մեր հավատքը, քանի որ գրաված է . "Որքան ցանեք, այնքան կհնձեք", բայց ավելացնում է, որ սրտով պետք է զոհաբերել:
Այդ բոլոր գումարները ուղղվում են հիմնականում միսիոներական, բարեգործական ծրագրերի իրականացմանը:

----------


## Yeghoyan

միսիոնե՞ր ես :Shok:

----------


## razmik21

> կներես, բայց եթե գաղտնիք չի այդ 10 տոկոսն ինչքա՞ն է
> 
> բա ո՞ր եկեղեցուն ես տալիս, ի՞նչ ձևով ես տալիս, տանում ես ու՞մ ես տալիս, ինչի՞ ես տալիս 
> 
> դրանց /տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն/ տարբերությունը որնա՞


Մոտ 10000 դր.: Ես հաճախում եմ "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի, որը ավետարանչական եկեղեցի է: Այնտեղ էլ տասանորդ ու զոհաբերություն եմ տալիս:

----------


## razmik21

> միսիոնե՞ր ես


Ո՛չ: Բայց լավ կլիներ: Դրա համար պետք է շատ աշխատել:

----------


## razmik21

> միսիոնե՞ր ես


Երկու տարի է, որ ապաշխարհել եմ ու կյանքս ավելի գունավոր է դարձել, Տիրոջ օրհնություններով լի:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Տասանորդը և կարիքավորներին օգնելը տարբեր բաներ են: Առաջինը Աստծուն ես տալիս, իսկ վերջինը կարիքավորներին:


Էս ուզում ես ասել, որ դու անձամբ Աստծուն բան ես տալի՞ս…  :Shok:  Թե՞ օգտվում ես միջնորդ կազմակերպության ծառայություններից:
Ես, օրինակ, իմ ու Աստծու արանքում միջնորդի կարիք չունեմ… ես ինձ հանդիպած (երևի Աստծո կամքով) կարիքավորին, օգնում եմ ունեցածիս 10 (երբեմն մի քիչ ավել) տոկոսի չափով:

----------


## razmik21

> Էս ուզում ես ասել, որ դու անձամբ Աստծուն բան ես տալի՞ս…  Թե՞ օգտվում ես միջնորդ կազմակերպության ծառայություններից:
> Ես, օրինակ, իմ ու Աստծու արանքում միջնորդի կարիք չունեմ… ես ինձ հանդիպած (երևի Աստծո կամքով) կարիքավորին, օգնում եմ ունեցածիս 10 (երբեմն մի քիչ ավել) տոկոսի չափով:


Այո՛ տալիս եմ: Եկեղեցին միջնորդ կազմակերպություն չէ մարդու ու Աստծո միջև. նախ իրականում է եկեղեցին շենք չէ, ոչ էլ շինություն, գրված է, որտեղ երկուսը և երեքը հավաքվեն Աստծո համար այնտեղ է եկեղեցի, հետո "եկեղեցին" ոչ թե միջնորդում է այդ հարաբերություններում, այլ ուղղորդում է դեպի ճիշտ հավատք: Ես էլ միջնորդի կարիք չունեմ, ու ոչ-ոք չունի: Բայց ճիշտ ուսուցիչների կարիք ունի, որոնք իմ պարագայում մեր եկեղեցու ավագներն ու հովիվն են: Կարիքավորներին օգնելով նույնպես կփառավորվի Աստված, բայց դա կապ չունի տասանորդի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելիս, ես Եհովայի վկա չեմ ի գիտություն քեզ: Կյանքում թերթե՞լ ես գոնե Աստվածաշունչ: 10 պատվիրանները պարտադրանքի օրինակ չե՞ն:


Լավ, եհովայի վկա չես, բայց առաքելականից էլ չես, ինչպես հասկացա: Տարբերություն այդքան էլ չկա:



> Աստղ ջան, ինչ ունես չունես ես աշխարհում սկսած էն իրավունքներից, որ համարում ես "չես ստացել" վերջացած նյութական բաներից, որ ունես Աստված ա քեզ տվել:
> Հետո ասեմ քեզ, որ ոչ մի ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնեության ճյուղ չի հիմնվում միայն Հին կամ միայն Նոր կտակարանի վրա: Աստվածաշունչը ամբողջություն է, ու Հին ու Նոր մասերի բաժանելը պայմանական են:


Նայի, ախր չեմ հասկանում՝ ով է քեզ համար այս ամենը դոգմա սարքել: Հլը խորը մտածի, մոռացի՝ քեզ ինչ են ասել քո <<եկեղեցու>> հիմնադիրները, դու ինքդ մտածի սթափ: Տես քեզ Աստված ինչ-որ բան տվե՞լ է, թե՞ դու ես քո ուժերով դրան հասել: Էլի եմ ասում՝ իմ իրավունքները ես վաստակել եմ որպես մարդ, ապա՝ որպես քաղաքացի, իսկ նյութականը ծնողներս են ապահովել՝ իրենց աշխատանքով:




> Նախ 10 պատվիրանները հեչ չեն, ու մնացծ ամեն ինչն ել, ինչի հեղինակն Աստված ա, մարդը չի կարող հեչ անել... 
> Հետո ել շատ պարզ է, որ մարդը հնարավոր է, որ չկարողանա բացատրել Աստվածաշնչում գրված որոշ հատվածներ, քանի որ դա հասարակ գիրք չէ, այլ Աստծո շնչով գրված, որ կարող է  շատ բաներ մարդու համար ուղղակի անհասանելի լինել... ավելի լավ չէ լռել, քան խեղաթյուրած պատախան տալ... 
> 
> Չնայած չեմ պաշտպանում եկեղեցականներին... չափից դուրս ամեն ինչ ձևական է դարձել... մի օր մեկի հետ 10 պատվիրանների մասին էի վիճում, ասեցի 4-րդ պատվիրանն ասա, եդպես ել չասեց.... իսկ դուք կարող եք ասել????????


Ասում են՝ մարդուն էլ ա Աստված ստեղծել, բա ինչի՞ ա հեչ: Էդքան պատերազմ է լինում, մարդիկ են զոհվում, ինչու՞ զինվորներին եկեղեցիները չեն բանադրում: Էլի սկսվե՜ց՝ Աստվածաշունչը բարդ գիրք է, ոչ բոլորին է հասկանալի: Կներես, բայց ես իմ մասին ցածր կարծիքի չեմ: Իսկ պատվիրաններից 2-րդի մասին ի՞նչ կասես:




> մոտ 7000-8000: Լսե՞լ ես "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցու մասին: Այնտեղ եմ տալիս: 
> Տասանորդը օրենք է, որը պետք է պահել. Աստված ասում է, որ Ձեր տասանորդը բերեք, որ պաշար լինի: Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդը իրենն է: 
> Իսկ զոհաբերությունով մենք ցույց ենք տալիս մեր հավատքը, քանի որ գրաված է . "Որքան ցանեք, այնքան կհնձեք", բայց ավելացնում է, որ սրտով պետք է զոհաբերել:
> Այդ բոլոր գումարները ուղղվում են հիմնականում միսիոներական, բարեգործական ծրագրերի իրականացմանը:


Ռազմիկ ջան, իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞, եթե կյանքի խոսքը զարգացնելու փոխարեն քո թոշակի հարցը լուծես: Իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես , թե այդ բարեգործական ինչ միջոցառումներ են կազմակերպվում:

----------

Gayl (06.02.2010), ministr (06.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Այո՛ տալիս եմ: Եկեղեցին միջնորդ կազմակերպություն չէ մարդու ու Աստծո միջև. նախ իրականում է եկեղեցին շենք չէ, ոչ էլ շինություն, գրված է, որտեղ երկուսը և երեքը հավաքվեն Աստծո համար այնտեղ է եկեղեցի, հետո "եկեղեցին" ոչ թե միջնորդում է այդ հարաբերություններում, այլ ուղղորդում է դեպի ճիշտ հավատք: Ես էլ միջնորդի կարիք չունեմ, ու ոչ-ոք չունի: Բայց ճիշտ ուսուցիչների կարիք ունի, որոնք իմ պարագայում մեր եկեղեցու ավագներն ու հովիվն են: Կարիքավորներին օգնելով նույնպես կփառավորվի Աստված, բայց դա կապ չունի տասանորդի հետ:


Ես որևէ եկեղեցու մասին բան չեմ էլ ասել: Դու ասեցիր… 
Ես ընդհամենն ուզում էի իմանալ անձամբ ե՞ս հանձնում Աստծուն, թե…  ասում ես՝ անձամբ…  դե… ինչ ասեմ…   :Blink:

----------


## Monk

> մոտ 7000-8000: Լսե՞լ ես "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցու մասին: Այնտեղ եմ տալիս: 
> Տասանորդը օրենք է, որը պետք է պահել. Աստված ասում է, որ Ձեր տասանորդը բերեք, որ պաշար լինի: Աստված ասում է, որ տասանորդը իրենն է: 
> Իսկ զոհաբերությունով մենք ցույց ենք տալիս մեր հավատքը, քանի որ գրաված է . "Որքան ցանեք, այնքան կհնձեք", բայց ավելացնում է, որ սրտով պետք է զոհաբերել:
> Այդ բոլոր գումարները ուղղվում են հիմնականում միսիոներական, բարեգործական ծրագրերի իրականացմանը:





> Մոտ 10000 դր.: Ես հաճախում եմ "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի, որը ավետարանչական եկեղեցի է: Այնտեղ էլ տասանորդ ու զոհաբերություն եմ տալիս:


«Զգո’յշ եղէք, որ ձեր ողորմութիւնը մարդկանց առջև չանէք, որպէս թէ այն լինէր ի ցոյց նրանց. այլապէս վարձ չէք ընդունի ձեր Հօրից, որ երկնքում է: 2 Այլ երբ ողորմութիւն անես, փող մի’ հնչեցրու քո առջև, ինչպէս անում են կեղծաւորները ժողովարաններում և հրապարակներում, որպէսզի փառաւորուեն մարդկանցից: Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, ա’յդ իսկ է նրանց վարձը: 3 Այլ երբ դու ողորմութիւն անես, թող քո ձախ ձեռքը չիմանայ, թէ ինչ է անում քո աջը, 4 որպէսզի քո ողորմութիւնը ծածուկ լինի, և քո Հայրը, որ տեսնում է, ինչ որ ծածուկ է, կը հատուցի քեզ յայտնապէս»:
Մատթեոս 6.1-4
 :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (06.02.2010), ministr (06.02.2010), Արծիվ (18.02.2010), Գալաթեա (06.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (06.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Լավ, եհովայի վկա չես, բայց առաքելականից էլ չես, ինչպես հասկացա: Տարբերություն այդքան էլ չկա:
> 
> Նայի, ախր չեմ հասկանում՝ ով է քեզ համար այս ամենը դոգմա սարքել: Հլը խորը մտածի, մոռացի՝ քեզ ինչ են ասել քո <<եկեղեցու>> հիմնադիրները, դու ինքդ մտածի սթափ: Տես քեզ Աստված ինչ-որ բան տվե՞լ է, թե՞ դու ես քո ուժերով դրան հասել: Էլի եմ ասում՝ իմ իրավունքները ես վաստակել եմ որպես մարդ, ապա՝ որպես քաղաքացի, իսկ նյութականը ծնողներս են ապահովել՝ իրենց աշխատանքով:
> 
> 
> Ասում են՝ մարդուն էլ ա Աստված ստեղծել, բա ինչի՞ ա հեչ: Էդքան պատերազմ է լինում, մարդիկ են զոհվում, ինչու՞ զինվորներին եկեղեցիները չեն բանադրում: Էլի սկսվե՜ց՝ Աստվածաշունչը բարդ գիրք է, ոչ բոլորին է հասկանալի: Կներես, բայց ես իմ մասին ցածր կարծիքի չեմ: Իսկ պատվիրաններից 2-րդի մասին ի՞նչ կասես:
> 
> 
> Ռազմիկ ջան, իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞, եթե կյանքի խոսքը զարգացնելու փոխարեն քո թոշակի հարցը լուծես: Իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես , թե այդ բարեգործական ինչ միջոցառումներ են կազմակերպվում:


Տարբերությունը մեծ է սիրելիս: Այ քո նման շատերը գիտեն, որ ոչ առաքելական ուղղությունները աղանդ են, պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ ասելով, որ ավետարանչական եկեղեցիներից շատերը պաշտոնապես դասվում են բողոքական եկեղեցիների շարքին: Երևի շատ գիտելիք էլ պետք չի իմանալու, որ բողոքականությունը քրիստոնեության 3-րդ խոշորագույն ճյունղ է, ուստի աղանդ չի կարող լինել:

Ես դոգմա չեմ սարքել ոչ մի բան, ու դրանց չեմ հավատում միայն նրա համար, որ այդես եմ լսում: Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է առնել Աստվածաշնչյան քննության տակ ու պարզել: Պետք է տարվել, ոչ թե գիտական պատասխաններ գտնելու ճանապարհով, այլ վստահել Աստծուն ու սիրտը բացել Նրա առաջ, որպեսզի հետո փորձել հասկանալ շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնք թվուն են, թե պատասխան չունեն:
Ես այս կյանքում ինչի հասել եմ, դա Տիրոջ փառքն է: Շնորհակալ եմ նրանից ամեն ինչի համար:

Այդ ինչու պետք ա թոշակի մասին մարդ մտածի: Ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես: Այո, ես տեղյալ եմ, թե մեր եկեղեցին ինչպես է ծախսում լումա առ լումա և ինչ ծրագրեր է իրականացնում:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), The_only_one (06.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Լավ, եհովայի վկա չես, բայց առաքելականից էլ չես, ինչպես հասկացա: Տարբերություն այդքան էլ չկա:
> 
> Նայի, ախր չեմ հասկանում՝ ով է քեզ համար այս ամենը դոգմա սարքել: Հլը խորը մտածի, մոռացի՝ քեզ ինչ են ասել քո <<եկեղեցու>> հիմնադիրները, դու ինքդ մտածի սթափ: Տես քեզ Աստված ինչ-որ բան տվե՞լ է, թե՞ դու ես քո ուժերով դրան հասել: Էլի եմ ասում՝ իմ իրավունքները ես վաստակել եմ որպես մարդ, ապա՝ որպես քաղաքացի, իսկ նյութականը ծնողներս են ապահովել՝ իրենց աշխատանքով:
> 
> 
> Ասում են՝ մարդուն էլ ա Աստված ստեղծել, բա ինչի՞ ա հեչ: Էդքան պատերազմ է լինում, մարդիկ են զոհվում, ինչու՞ զինվորներին եկեղեցիները չեն բանադրում: Էլի սկսվե՜ց՝ Աստվածաշունչը բարդ գիրք է, ոչ բոլորին է հասկանալի: Կներես, բայց ես իմ մասին ցածր կարծիքի չեմ: Իսկ պատվիրաններից 2-րդի մասին ի՞նչ կասես:
> 
> 
> Ռազմիկ ջան, իսկ ավելի լավ չի՞, եթե կյանքի խոսքը զարգացնելու փոխարեն քո թոշակի հարցը լուծես: Իսկ դու տեղյա՞կ ես , թե այդ բարեգործական ինչ միջոցառումներ են կազմակերպվում:





> «Զգո’յշ եղէք, որ ձեր ողորմութիւնը մարդկանց առջև չանէք, որպէս թէ այն լինէր ի ցոյց նրանց. այլապէս վարձ չէք ընդունի ձեր Հօրից, որ երկնքում է: 2 Այլ երբ ողորմութիւն անես, փող մի’ հնչեցրու քո առջև, ինչպէս անում են կեղծաւորները ժողովարաններում և հրապարակներում, որպէսզի փառաւորուեն մարդկանցից: Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, ա’յդ իսկ է նրանց վարձը: 3 Այլ երբ դու ողորմութիւն անես, թող քո ձախ ձեռքը չիմանայ, թէ ինչ է անում քո աջը, 4 որպէսզի քո ողորմութիւնը ծածուկ լինի, և քո Հայրը, որ տեսնում է, ինչ որ ծածուկ է, կը հատուցի քեզ յայտնապէս»:
> Մատթեոս 6.1-4


Հարգելիս, կներես բայց, բերածդ մեջբերումը անտեղի էր:

----------


## razmik21

Տասանորդը ողորմություն չէ, և ոչ էլ զոհաբերություն:

----------


## The_only_one

Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ ձեր զրույցին, բայց ինձ անչափ գրավեց այս միտքը



> Լավ, եհովայի վկա չես, բայց առաքելականից էլ չես, ինչպես հասկացա: Տարբերություն այդքան էլ չկա:


Աստղ ջան դու երբևէ ԱՄՆ-ում եղե՞լ ես: Կհամարձակվե՞ս պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների ընդգծված մեծամասնությունը աղանդավոր է:
Բացի այդ, շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, երբ մարդ չլինելով քրիստոնյա դատողություններ է անում քրիստոնեական այնպիսի նուրբ և խրթին հարցի շուրջ, ինրպիսին աղանդավորությունն է: Դրա համար գոնե պետք է ամբողջությամբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինել: Չգիտես ինչու կարծում եմ, որ դու դա չես արել: Սխալվու՞մ եմ:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), razmik21 (06.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Մոտ 10000 դր.: Ես հաճախում եմ "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի, որը ավետարանչական եկեղեցի է: Այնտեղ էլ տասանորդ ու զոհաբերություն եմ տալիս:


Բայց մի րոպե ինչու ես ամեն ինչ իրար խառնում, դու ոչ թե ավետարանականից ես այլ Խարիզմատիկ եկեղեցուց ես, իսկ ավետարանչականը Ռնեի բոլոր ճյուղերն են, իսկ ձեր եկեղեցին Ռնեի եկեղեցիների շարքին չի պատկանում, հա մի բան էլ ոչ թե Ավետարն*չ*ական այլ Ավետարանական:

----------


## Gayl

> Տարբերությունը մեծ է սիրելիս: Այ քո նման շատերը գիտեն, որ ոչ առաքելական ուղղությունները աղանդ են, պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ ասելով, որ ավետարանչական եկեղեցիներից շատերը պաշտոնապես դասվում են բողոքական եկեղեցիների շարքին: Երևի շատ գիտելիք էլ պետք չի իմանալու, որ բողոքականությունը քրիստոնեության 3-րդ խոշորագույն ճյունղ է, ուստի աղանդ չի կարող լինել:
> 
> Ես դոգմա չեմ սարքել ոչ մի բան, ու դրանց չեմ հավատում միայն նրա համար, որ այդես եմ լսում: Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է առնել Աստվածաշնչյան քննության տակ ու պարզել: Պետք է տարվել, ոչ թե գիտական պատասխաններ գտնելու ճանապարհով, այլ վստահել Աստծուն ու սիրտը բացել Նրա առաջ, որպեսզի հետո փորձել հասկանալ շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնք թվուն են, թե պատասխան չունեն:
> Ես այս կյանքում ինչի հասել եմ, դա Տիրոջ փառքն է: Շնորհակալ եմ նրանից ամեն ինչի համար:
> 
> Այդ ինչու պետք ա թոշակի մասին մարդ մտածի: Ինչ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես: Այո, ես տեղյալ եմ, թե մեր եկեղեցին ինչպես է ծախսում լումա առ լումա և ինչ ծրագրեր է իրականացնում:


 Ես արդեն նեռվայնացա, էլի եմ ասում դուք բողոքական չեք, ձերը Խարիզմատիկնա ու ձեր եկեղեցին Բանգլադեշումա ու այդ նույն շենքում համ դուք եք համ էլ Էմանուելը, էն որ այդ շենքի վրա գրած ա Ավետարանական չի նշանակում, որ դուք բողոքական ճյուղն եք:
*Անգամ դուք չգիտեք ուր եք հաճախում:*

----------


## Gayl

> Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ ձեր զրույցին, բայց ինձ անչափ գրավեց այս միտքը
> 
> 
> Աստղ ջան դու երբևէ ԱՄՆ-ում եղե՞լ ես: Կհամարձակվե՞ս պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների ընդգծված մեծամասնությունը աղանդավոր է:
> Բացի այդ, շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, երբ մարդ չլինելով քրիստոնյա դատողություններ է անում քրիստոնեական այնպիսի նուրբ և խրթին հարցի շուրջ, ինրպիսին աղանդավորությունն է: Դրա համար գոնե պետք է ամբողջությամբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինել: Չգիտես ինչու կարծում եմ, որ դու դա չես արել: Սխալվու՞մ եմ:


Թքած ամերիկայի վրա, խոսքը Հայաստանի մասին է, իսկ ցանկացած այլ ուղվածություն, բացի Առաքելականից համարում եմ *աղանդ*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տասանորդը ողորմություն չէ, և ոչ էլ զոհաբերություն:


Հա, էս մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ. դա անդամավճար է այն եկեղեցուն, որի անդամ է հանդիսանում մարդ: Այսպիսի բան առաքելականում չկա:



> Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ ձեր զրույցին, բայց ինձ անչափ գրավեց այս միտքը
> 
> Աստղ ջան դու երբևէ ԱՄՆ-ում եղե՞լ ես: Կհամարձակվե՞ս պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների ընդգծված մեծամասնությունը աղանդավոր է:
> Բացի այդ, շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, երբ մարդ չլինելով քրիստոնյա դատողություններ է անում քրիստոնեական այնպիսի նուրբ և խրթին հարցի շուրջ, ինրպիսին աղանդավորությունն է: Դրա համար գոնե պետք է ամբողջությամբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինել: Չգիտես ինչու կարծում եմ, որ դու դա չես արել: Սխալվու՞մ եմ:


Իսկ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր՝ քրիստոնյա չեմ: Նույն հաջողությամբ հայերին բնորոշ գծերի մի մասն էլ չեմ ընդունում: Բայց դա ինձ համար երկրորդական է, ես առաքելական եկեղեցու անդամ եմ, անգամ եթե այնտեղ ալլահ կանչեն:
Հին կտակարանը չեմ կարդացել, էդ բացն էլ կլրացնեմ: Բայց էստեղ այնպիսի հարցեր են քննարկվում, որ չեմ կարծում՝ քրիստոնեական խրթին հարցեր են: Քրիստոնեությանը կպած պաշտպանողների մեծ մասը մանկապարտեզի մակարդակի բանավեճ է սկսում: Անգամ պատասխանել չես ուզում: Միշտ ուրախ եմ կարդալ հիմնավորված մտքեր՝ թեկուզ ես սխալ դուրս գամ:
Ամերիկայում սատանայի տաճար էլ կա, բայց ես ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:

----------


## Monk

> Հարգելիս, կներես բայց, բերածդ մեջբերումը անտեղի էր:


Հա՞ որ: Իսկ ինչու՞ :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ ձեր զրույցին, բայց ինձ անչափ գրավեց այս միտքը
> 
> 
> Աստղ ջան դու երբևէ ԱՄՆ-ում եղե՞լ ես: Կհամարձակվե՞ս պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների ընդգծված մեծամասնությունը աղանդավոր է:
> Բացի այդ, շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, երբ մարդ չլինելով քրիստոնյա դատողություններ է անում քրիստոնեական այնպիսի նուրբ և խրթին հարցի շուրջ, ինրպիսին աղանդավորությունն է: Դրա համար գոնե պետք է ամբողջությամբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինել: Չգիտես ինչու կարծում եմ, որ դու դա չես արել: Սխալվու՞մ եմ:


Ներողություն խնդրել պետք չի, քանզի բոլորս ենք միջամտում: Ես ամերիկայում մի թեթև եղել եմ, և համարձակվում եմ պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների մեծամասնությունը … գորշ զանգված է, ուղեղները լվացած զանազան ավետարանչականների կողմից: Ավետարանչականներ (եվանգելիկալ) որոնք իրավականորեն եկեղեցի չեն կոչվում, այլ հասարակական կազմակերպություն: Բողոքական եկեղեցին կաթոլիկից բողոքեց, եվանգելիստները՝ բողոքականից… աղանդ է, են էլ ինչպիսի: 
ԱՄՆ նախորդ նախագահ Ջ. Բուշը համոզված եվանգելիստ է, և առավել քան համոզված է, որ ինքն Աստծո ասածներ է անում: Երբ հարցրել են թե ինչու է այդքան համոզված, ասել է Աստված ինքն է ասել…  Ռազմիկն ասում է, տասներրորդն անձամբ Աստծուն է տալիս…
Աստված ձեր հետ

----------

Ambrosine (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հա՞ որ: Իսկ ինչու՞


Քանզի լուրջ էր

----------

Monk (06.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Բայց մի րոպե ինչու ես ամեն ինչ իրար խառնում, դու ոչ թե ավետարանականից ես այլ Խարիզմատիկ եկեղեցուց ես, իսկ ավետարանչականը Ռնեի բոլոր ճյուղերն են, իսկ ձեր եկեղեցին Ռնեի եկեղեցիների շարքին չի պատկանում, հա մի բան էլ ոչ թե Ավետարն*չ*ական այլ Ավետարանական:


Ճիշտ ես Խարիզմատիկ ուղղություն է դա, բայց և այնպես ավետարանչական է, քանի որ հիմքը ավետարանն է:
Սա լեզվաբանական թեմա չէ, հետո էլ գրածիս մեջ սխալ չկա:
Համեմատիր. նկար-նկարի*չ*ություն-նկար*չ*ական
                     ավետարան-ավետարան*չ*ություն-ավետարան*չ*ական

----------


## razmik21

> Ես արդեն նեռվայնացա, էլի եմ ասում դուք բողոքական չեք, ձերը Խարիզմատիկնա ու ձեր եկեղեցին Բանգլադեշումա ու այդ նույն շենքում համ դուք եք համ էլ Էմանուելը, էն որ այդ շենքի վրա գրած ա Ավետարանական չի նշանակում, որ դուք բողոքական ճյուղն եք:
> *Անգամ դուք չգիտեք ուր եք հաճախում:*


Դու շատ հեռու ես այս բնագավառից, որ որոշես, որ ուղղությանն ենք պատկանում: "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցին միջազգային է, եթե լավ փնտրես, կգտնես լինկեր ու կհամոզվես: Խարիզմատիզմն էլ երևի չգիտես, թե ինչ է:

----------


## razmik21

> Ներողություն խնդրել պետք չի, քանզի բոլորս ենք միջամտում: Ես ամերիկայում մի թեթև եղել եմ, և համարձակվում եմ պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների մեծամասնությունը … գորշ զանգված է, ուղեղները լվացած զանազան ավետարանչականների կողմից: Ավետարանչականներ (եվանգելիկալ) որոնք իրավականորեն եկեղեցի չեն կոչվում, այլ հասարակական կազմակերպություն: Բողոքական եկեղեցին կաթոլիկից բողոքեց, եվանգելիստները՝ բողոքականից… աղանդ է, են էլ ինչպիսի: 
> ԱՄՆ նախորդ նախագահ Ջ. Բուշը համոզված եվանգելիստ է, և առավել քան համոզված է, որ ինքն Աստծո ասածներ է անում: Երբ հարցրել են թե ինչու է այդքան համոզված, ասել է Աստված ինքն է ասել…  Ռազմիկն ասում է, տասներրորդն անձամբ Աստծուն է տալիս…
> Աստված ձեր հետ


Իսկ դու երևի հասկանում ես անձամբ տալը նշանակում է դեմ առ դեմ երեսով հանդիպել ու տալ: Եթե այդպես ես հասկանում, ասեմ, որ անձամբ չեմ տալիս:
Առանց իմանալու բաներ մի գրեք ամոթ ա, երևի մենակ Հայաստանում ա, որ աղանդը չգիտեն ինչ է: Փառք Աստծո, որ ամերիկացի հավատացյալները ապրում են աշխարհում: Հայ "քրիստոնյաները" շատ բաներ ունեն նրանցից սովորելու:

----------


## ministr

> Կներեք, որ միջամտում եմ ձեր զրույցին, բայց ինձ անչափ գրավեց այս միտքը
> 
> 
> Աստղ ջան դու երբևէ ԱՄՆ-ում եղե՞լ ես: Կհամարձակվե՞ս պնդել, որ ամերիկացիների ընդգծված մեծամասնությունը աղանդավոր է:
> Բացի այդ, շատ հետաքրքիր երևույթ է, երբ մարդ չլինելով քրիստոնյա դատողություններ է անում քրիստոնեական այնպիսի նուրբ և խրթին հարցի շուրջ, ինրպիսին աղանդավորությունն է: Դրա համար գոնե պետք է ամբողջությամբ Աստվածաշունչը կարդացած լինել: Չգիտես ինչու կարծում եմ, որ դու դա չես արել: Սխալվու՞մ եմ:


Ամերիկացիների մեծամասնությունը ընդհանրապես հավատից հեռու են, իրենք ուղղակի եկեղեցի են գնում  :Smile: 
ԱՄՆ-ում ես եմ եղել ու ամեն քայլափոխի մի անգի-ֆռանգի շինություն էր ` անունն ել եկեղեցի: Էլ բապտիստներ, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ...

----------


## razmik21

> Հա, էս մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ. դա անդամավճար է այն եկեղեցուն, որի անդամ է հանդիսանում մարդ: Այսպիսի բան առաքելականում չկա:
> 
> Իսկ ինչի՞ց ենթադրեցիր՝ քրիստոնյա չեմ: Նույն հաջողությամբ հայերին բնորոշ գծերի մի մասն էլ չեմ ընդունում: Բայց դա ինձ համար երկրորդական է, ես առաքելական եկեղեցու անդամ եմ, անգամ եթե այնտեղ ալլահ կանչեն:
> Հին կտակարանը չեմ կարդացել, էդ բացն էլ կլրացնեմ: Բայց էստեղ այնպիսի հարցեր են քննարկվում, որ չեմ կարծում՝ քրիստոնեական խրթին հարցեր են: Քրիստոնեությանը կպած պաշտպանողների մեծ մասը մանկապարտեզի մակարդակի բանավեճ է սկսում: Անգամ պատասխանել չես ուզում: Միշտ ուրախ եմ կարդալ հիմնավորված մտքեր՝ թեկուզ ես սխալ դուրս գամ:
> Ամերիկայում սատանայի տաճար էլ կա, բայց ես ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:


Աստղ ջան, քո գրելուց ա երևում: Կոնկրետ ինչի համար ես քեզ համարում քրիստոնյա համարում, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է:

----------

sweet (03.08.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Ամերիկացիների մեծամասնությունը ընդհանրապես հավատից հեռու են, իրենք ուղղակի եկեղեցի են գնում ...


Ոնց որ հայերը չէ՞

----------


## ministr

> Մոտ 10000 դր.: Ես հաճախում եմ "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցի, որը ավետարանչական եկեղեցի է: Այնտեղ էլ տասանորդ ու զոհաբերություն եմ տալիս:


Դե տենց էլ ասեիր սկզբից, էլ էսքան չէինք գրի:
Հարգելիս, դու կարող ես քրիստոնեության հազար ու մի ուղղության հետևել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այն ինչ քո ուղղության մեջ համարում են ճիշտ պետք է բերես ու փորձես փաթաթել Հայ Առաքեալական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու հետևորդների վզին: Էդ տասանորդ ասվածը ուղղակի հավատացյալ ժողովրդի կեղեքում է ժիլետ-գալստուկով "իմպրտնի" պաստորների կողմից:

----------

Ambrosine (06.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ոնց որ հայերը չէ՞


Չէ: հայերը ամեն կիրակի ձևի համար եկեղեցի չեն գնում: Եթե գնում են ապա անկեղծ:

----------


## razmik21

> Դե տենց էլ ասեիր սկզբից, էլ էսքան չէինք գրի:
> Հարգելիս, դու կարող ես քրիստոնեության հազար ու մի ուղղության հետևել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այն ինչ քո ուղղության մեջ համարում են ճիշտ պետք է բերես ու փորձես փաթաթել Հայ Առաքեալական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու հետևորդների վզին: Էդ տասանորդ ասվածը ուղղակի հավատացյալ ժողովրդի կեղեքում է ժիլետ-գալստուկով "իմպրտնի" պաստորների կողմից:


Երկար չգրեմ կարդա Աստվածաշունչ, լավ կարդա տե՛ս ու ասածներից որնա սխալ: Որ ինչ որ բան եթե գտնես կասես:

----------


## razmik21

> Չէ: հայերը ամեն կիրակի ձևի համար եկեղեցի չեն գնում: Եթե գնում են ապա անկեղծ:


Գնում են անկեղծ մոմ վառելու չէ՞:

----------

Sophie (26.04.2011)

----------


## razmik21

> Դե տենց էլ ասեիր սկզբից, էլ էսքան չէինք գրի:
> Հարգելիս, դու կարող ես քրիստոնեության հազար ու մի ուղղության հետևել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այն ինչ քո ուղղության մեջ համարում են ճիշտ պետք է բերես ու փորձես փաթաթել Հայ Առաքեալական Սուրբ Եկեղեցու հետևորդների վզին:


Համաձայն եմ այն մասի հետ, որ ոչ բոլոր ուղղություններն են ճշմարիտ: Բայց այն որոշելու միակ, կրկնում եմ միակ ձևը Սուրբ Գրքին տիրապետելն է: Ոչ թե անհիմն բաներ գրելով վարկաբեկել եկեղեցիների, որոնք ի տարբերություն ուրիշների, որ չգիտես ինչու զբաղված են ազգային-մշակութային արժեքների պահպանմամբ, զբաղված էԱստծո Խոսքի տարածմամբ:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), Sophie (26.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Դու շատ հեռու ես այս բնագավառից, որ որոշես, որ ուղղությանն ենք պատկանում: "Կյանքի Խոսք" եկեղեցին միջազգային է, եթե լավ փնտրես, կգտնես լինկեր ու կհամոզվես:


Արի դու մի որոշի ես հեռու եմ թե մոտիկ, որովհետև կարողա միամիտ պարզվի որ ձեր եկեղեցու մասին քեզանից շատ բան գիտեմ: 



> Խարիզմատիզմն էլ երևի չգիտես, թե ինչ է:


 բայց գիտեմ որ բողոքական չի, չնայած որոշ տեղեկություններ ունեմ, իսկ թե ինչ է բառացի նշանակում այդքան էլ էական չի:

----------


## razmik21

Թող Աստված լուսավորի բոլորիս խավարը:

----------

sweet (06.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Ռազմիկ արի մարդկանց շփոթության մեջ մի քցի, շատերը ինֆորմացված չեն, եթե շարունակես մարդկանց շփոթացնել ապա հավատացնում եմ որ մի երկու թեթև տեսակի տեղեկություն ջրի երես կհանեմ ու երևի շատերը չեն էլ ուզի քեզ գրեն:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մոդերավորման նպատակով ժամանակավորապես փակվում է:*

----------


## Benadad

Եկեք քննարկենք,թե արդյոք մեզ պետք է տասանորդ վճարել, թե ոչ

----------


## razmik21

Նախ Շնորհակալություն լավ թեմայի համար: Հետո մանրամասն կգրեմ ինչու եմ այս կարծիքին ու Աստվածաշնչից հատվածներ կբերեմ…
Ուղղակի երկու խոսքով ասեմ, որ հավատում եմ, որ ոչ միայն պետք է, այլ շատ կարևոր: Առհասարակ կարծում եմ ամեն ինչ, որ պատվիրում է Աստծո Խոսքը մեզ պահել կամ կատարել պետք է կատարել: Չնայած մեր իրականության մեջ քիչ չեն մարդիկ, որ որոշ կետեր Սուրբ Գրքից իրենց կամ հասարակության համար դժվար ընդունելի համարելով փորձում են մերժել կամ նույնիսկ փորձում հակասող մեջբերումներ գտնել:

----------


## ars83

> Եկեք քննարկենք,թե արդյոք մեզ պետք է տասանորդ վճարել, թե ոչ


Եկեք, սկզբում պարզենք՝ ո՞ւմ վճարել, ի՞նչ նպատակների համար և ինչո՞ւ հենց «տասանորդ» անվամբ, այլ ոչ «զոհաբերություն» կամ «հանգանակություն»:

----------

յոգի (06.05.2010)

----------


## ministr

Էս թեման չենք քննարկել??? Մոդերատոր ջան տես ինչ ես անում?

Հա.. իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա տասանորդին, ապա հենց կոնկրետ տասանոր թող հրեաները վճարեն ում ուզում են...
Հին Կտակարանը ինձ ուղեցույց չի...

----------

Մենուա (06.05.2010), յոգի (06.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

ինչ Նորում չկա՞

----------


## ministr

Քրիստոսը երբեք չի ասել տասանորդ վճարեք հոգևորականներին...

----------

յոգի (06.05.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Էս թեման չենք քննարկել??? Մոդերատոր ջան տես ինչ ես անում?
> 
> Հա.. իսկ ինչ վերաբերումա տասանորդին, ապա հենց կոնկրետ տասանոր թող հրեաները վճարեն ում ուզում են...
> Հին Կտակարանը ինձ ուղեցույց չի...


 :Smile:  Կան մարդիկ, որ մինչև հիմա չգիտեն թե, որն է Հին կտակարանի նշանակոթյունը և կապը մեզ հետ, ու ոմանք նույնիսկ այդ կերպ, Հին կտակարանը "չընդունելով", փորձում են ազատվել Աստծո Խոսքի որոշ "ծանր" պատվիրաններից ու հրահանգներից, քանի որ հենց Սուրբ գրքի այդ մասում են գրված այն բոլոր "ծանր" և աշխարհիկ կյանքով ապրող մարդկանց համար  (թերևս անգամ աշխարհիկ օրենքներով ապրողները իրենց համարում են քրիստոնյա) դժվար կատարվող թվացող պատվիրանները: Սակայն չեմ պատրաստվում գրել, թե ինչ կապ ունի մեր հետ Հին կտակարանը քանի որ այս թեմայից դուրս է: Տեսնում եմ այս ակումբում բավականին ՛շատ են քրիստոնյաները, որոնք Հիսուսին ընդունել են, որպես Տեր ու փրկիչ, բայց դեռ մտածում են տասանորդ տալու չտալու շուրջ:
Ահա բերեմ մեջբերում հենց, նոր կտակարանից, որտես Հիսուսը ասում է, որ պետք է վճարել տասանորդ: Չնայած համոզված եմ մարդիկ կլինեն սա էլ ձևափոխելու ձև գտնեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում բավականին հստակ ասում է այստեղ Հիսուսը դրա մասին.

*Ղուկասի 11:42 "Բայց վայ Ձեզ փարիսեցիներիդ, որ անանուխի և փեգենայի և ամեն բանջարի տասանորդ եք տալիս եք և Աստծո իրավունքը և Սերը զանց եք անում. այս պետք էր անել և նրանք չթողնել:"*

Խոսքի հիմնական միտքը այն է, որ չպետք է փորձել Քրիստոնյա երևալ միայն տասանորդ տալով, ավելի կարևոր է Աստծո իրավունքը և Սերը չմերժելը: Բայց պարզ երևում է, որ Հիսուսը շեշտում է նաև տասանորդի տալու անհրաժեշտությունը:

----------


## ministr

Միգուցե դու ես ձևափոխում ըստ քեզ հարմար տարբերակի?  :Smile:

----------

յոգի (07.05.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Կան մարդիկ, որ մինչև հիմա չգիտեն թե, որն է Հին կտակարանի նշանակոթյունը և կապը մեզ հետ, ու ոմանք նույնիսկ այդ կերպ, Հին կտակարանը "չընդունելով", փորձում են ազատվել Աստծո Խոսքի որոշ "ծանր" պատվիրաններից ու հրահանգներից, քանի որ հենց Սուրբ գրքի այդ մասում են գրված այն բոլոր "ծանր" և աշխարհիկ կյանքով ապրող մարդկանց համար (թերևս անգամ աշխարհիկ օրենքներով ապրողները իրենց համարում են քրիստոնյա) դժվար կատարվող թվացող պատվիրանները: Սակայն չեմ պատրաստվում գրել, թե ինչ կապ ունի մեր հետ Հին կտակարանը քանի որ այս թեմայից դուրս է: Տեսնում եմ այս ակումբում բավականին ՛շատ են քրիստոնյաները, որոնք Հիսուսին ընդունել են, որպես Տեր ու փրկիչ, բայց դեռ մտածում են տասանորդ տալու չտալու շուրջ:
> Ահա բերեմ մեջբերում հենց, նոր կտակարանից, որտես Հիսուսը ասում է, որ պետք է վճարել տասանորդ: Չնայած համոզված եմ մարդիկ կլինեն սա էլ ձևափոխելու ձև գտնեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում բավականին հստակ ասում է այստեղ Հիսուսը դրա մասին.
> 
> Ղուկասի 11:42 "Բայց վայ Ձեզ փարիսեցիներիդ, որ անանուխի և փեգենայի և ամեն բանջարի տասանորդ եք տալիս եք և Աստծո իրավունքը և Սերը զանց եք անում. այս պետք էր անել և նրանք չթողնել:"
> 
> Խոսքի հիմնական միտքը այն է, որ չպետք է փորձել Քրիստոնյա երևալ միայն տասանորդ տալով, ավելի կարևոր է Աստծո իրավունքը և Սերը չմերժելը: Բայց պարզ երևում է, որ Հիսուսը շեշտում է նաև տասանորդի տալու անհրաժեշտությունը:





> Միգուցե դու ես ձևափոխում ըստ քեզ հարմար տարբերակի?



 :Smile:  Մեջբերումը արել եմ Աստվածաշնչից առանց փոփոխության, կարող ես ստուգել... Եթե կարծում ես իմ ձևով եմ հասկանում այս հատվածը, ապա փորձիր քո ձևով հասկանալ, շատ կուզենայի քո մեկնաբանությունը լսել.....

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Օֆ՜... աշխարհ, աշխարհ...
Սաղ կռիվը փողն ա...  

Աստված ասել ա՝ եկեղեցուն փող կտաք  :Jpit:  Ծիծիաղելի չի՞   Ինչ–որ նման չի Աստծու ասածի, շատ ա մանրախնդիր... 
Սովորաբար փողի բազառ մարդիկ են անում, ոչ թե Աստվածները  :Smile: 

Իսկ Աստվածաշնչից բերված մեջբերումը նույնքան կապ ուներ տասանորդ վճարելու պատվերի հետ, որքան գդալը՝ ճագարի...

----------

Interdenominational (07.05.2010), ministr (06.05.2010), Մենուա (06.05.2010), յոգի (07.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2010)

----------


## Մենուա

Իհարկե տասանորդ պետք է տալ անպայման, բայց պետք է ճշտել, թե՝ ում՞։

----------


## Benadad

կարդացեք Մաղաքիա 3 :Xeloq: -11, Մաղաքիա 3:10, Առակաց 9:9-10

----------


## ars83

> Եկեք, սկզբում պարզենք՝ ո՞ւմ վճարել, ի՞նչ նպատակների համար և ինչո՞ւ հենց «տասանորդ» անվամբ, այլ ոչ «զոհաբերություն» կամ «հանգանակություն»:


*Benadad*, առաջարկում եմ բացասական վարկանիշից ավելի հասկանալի ձևով (այսինքն՝ հայերեն տառերով սույն թեմայում գրառում կատարելով) բացատրել, թե ինչո՞վ է իմ գրառումն այդպես փոթորկել Ձեր նրբազգաց հոգին: Հարցը, ինչպես տեսնում եք, մեջբերված է և սպասում է Ձեր պատասխանին:

----------


## Benadad

Ասեմ, տասանորդը դա եկեղեցուն սահմանված հարկն է , որը յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնեա պարտավոր է վճարել, իսկ Քո հարցին թե ում,ապա ՝ Աստծուն,քանի որ հենց Ինքը//Քրիստոս// ասոց Աստծունը Աստծուն, կայսրինը կայսրին: Իսկ եդ տասանորդը, որ վճարում են ծառայում է եկեղեցու և վանականների սննդի ու մնացյալ ծախսերի համար, բայց հիմա այնքան քիչ է տասանորդ վճարողները, որ հազիվ է հերիք անում, //ազբյուրներս վստահել են//: Իսկ մյուս հարտիդ, թե ինուտասանորդ անվամբ, որովետև Աստված սահմանել է կոնկրետ չափաբաժին., աշխատանքի մեկ տասերերդ մեսը, օրինակ՝ էճճ դրամ ես աշխատե ,. էճ դրամը տար քից եկեղեցու գանձանակը: Իսկ զոհաբերություն կտարավում է ուրիշ ձևով՝ մատաղ,. որը ծառայում է որպես աղքատներին կերակուր, բայց մեր ժողովուրդը հո չի հետևում Սուրբ Եկեղցու օրենքներին,և մատաղը վերածել են հարազատներով ուտուշ--խմուշ ու քեֆ անելու պես մի բանի: Իսկ հանգանակությունը դա կոնկրետ մի ինչ որ նպատակով ուղղված գումարահավաքն է , որևինակ Սբ/ Ամենափրկիչ եկեղեցին վերականգնելու համար կազմակերպված դրամահավաք, կամ Ալեք Մանուկյանի կողմից հատարված հանգանակությունը, որի միջոցներով վերանորոգվեց Գյումրի Գեղարվեստի ակադեմիան………

----------


## ars83

> Ասեմ, տասանորդը դա եկեղեցուն սահմանված հարկն է , որը յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնեա պարտավոր է վճարել, իսկ Քո հարցին թե ում,ապա ՝ Աստծուն,քանի որ հենց Ինքը//Քրիստոս// ասոց Աստծունը Աստծուն, կայսրինը կայսրին: ……


Benadad ջան, բայց ես էս քո ասածների հետ համաձայն եմ, ինչո՞ւ ես վրդովվում  :Dntknw: : Ես դեմ եմ էն փողհավաքույթուններին, որոնցով սնվում են օտարերկրյա կեղծ-քրիստոնեական կազմակերպությունները մեր երկրում…
Ինչևէ, կարծում եմ, որ եթե մեկը տասանորդին հավասար գումար, օրինակ, պարբերաբար զոհաբերի (գցի եկեղեցու գանձանակը), դրանից որևէ վատ բան չի լինի:
Ի դեպ, հատկապես համամիտ եմ մատաղի մասին արտահայտած մտքի հետ. իրոք, պիտի աղքատներին կերակուր տրվի, այլ ոչ օղի կոնծելով մարսվի-գնա:

----------

Benadad (12.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

ԵԵԵ եղբայրս, հիմա շաատ քիչ են մեզ նման մտածողները, որոնք ընդունում են տասանորդի գաղափարը և անհրաժեշտությունը

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. «Տասանորդի դերը մեր կյանքում, պետք է արդյոք վճարել՞» թեման միացվել է «Տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն» թեմային, որը մոդերավորման նպատակով ժամանակավորապես փակվել էր: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները հիմնականում ջնջվել են առանց տուգանային միավորների, սակայն կրկնվելու դեպքում կրկնապատիկ խախտում կդիտարկվեն:*

----------


## հովարս

> Տալի՞ս եք արդյոք տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն:


Նախ կամովին տալն է ընդունելի: Եթե մեջբերումներ ես անում Աստվածաշնչից, ապա հիշիր որ գրված է 2 կորնթ. 9:7
 Նաև կարդա Մատթ. 6:1-4

----------


## հովարս

> Ասեմ, տասանորդը դա եկեղեցուն սահմանված հարկն է , որը յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնեա պարտավոր է վճարել, իսկ Քո հարցին թե ում,ապա ՝ Աստծուն,քանի որ հենց Ինքը//Քրիստոս// ասոց Աստծունը Աստծուն, կայսրինը կայսրին: Իսկ եդ տասանորդը, որ վճարում են ծառայում է եկեղեցու և վանականների սննդի ու մնացյալ ծախսերի համար,....


Մեկնությունդ ճիշտ չի և տեղին չի,  ... դահեկանի վրա պատկերված է Կայսրը, մարդու վրա  Աստծո պատկերն է, սրանից արեք հետևություն ՝ կայսրինը տվեք կայսրին, իսկ Աստծունը տվեք Աստծուն




> Եկեք քննարկենք,թե արդյոք մեզ պետք է տասանորդ վճարել, թե ոչ


Եկեք քննարկենք.   հատվածներ Սուրբ Գրքից՝
*Ղեւտաց. 18:21,24* և
* Նէեմ. 10:37* տասանորդը տրվում է Ղեւիի ցեղին ժառանգության փոխարեն: Այդ ո՞ր օրվանից են ղևտացիները տեղափոխվել Հայաստան:

*2 Օրին. 12:6-7,  14:23* ... քու Տեր Աստծու առաջ կեր...
*2 Օրին. 26:12*  օտարականին և աղքատին տուր...   սա կարող եմ ասել նման է մատաղին իր ճիշտ հասկացողությամբ:
 և այլ նույնիմաստտ համարներ կան:
իսկ Նոր Կտակարանում խոսվում է ընծաի/նվիրատվության մասին * 2Կոր. 9:5-7* :




> Ճիշտ ես Խարիզմատիկ ուղղություն է դա, բայց և այնպես ավետարանչական է, քանի որ հիմքը ավետարանն է:


Ինձ  ''դժբախտություն'' վիճակվեց տարիներ շարունակ TBN  և CNL հեռ. ալիքներով լսել ''խարիզմատիկների '' քարոզները, որտեղ Արթուր Ս. և Максим М հաճախ քարոզում են հիմնականում փողապաշտություն: Ասա խնդրեմ, դրամապաշտություն քարոզելով ավետարանի ո՞ր հիմքի վրա է, էլ չեմ ասում ուրշներին ծաղրելը:




> Թող Աստված լուսավորի բոլորիս խավարը:


ԱՄԵՆ




> Կան մարդիկ, որ մինչև հիմա չգիտեն թե, որն է Հին կտակարանի նշանակոթյունը: .....   մեջբերում անեմ  հենց, նոր կտակարանից, որտես Հիսուսը ասում է, որ պետք է վճարել տասանորդ: Չնայած համոզված եմ մարդիկ կլինեն սա էլ ձևափոխելու ձև գտնեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում բավականին հստակ ասում է այստեղ Հիսուսը դրա մասին.
> 
> Ղուկասի 11:42   որտեղ Հիսուսը շեշտում է նաև տասանորդի տալու անհրաժեշտությունը:


Այստեղ խոսքը վերաբերվում է միայն Հրեաներին:

Եթե կամենում ես տասանորդ տալ, տու՛ր վատ չես անում ,բայց ուրիշին մ՛ի ստիպիր:

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

Ասեմ որ թեման ոչ թե մեկ ընդհանուր դրույթ է ապահովվում, այլ երկու տարբեր բևեռներ առաջարկում: Տասանորդը բավականին տարբերվում է ասենք դրամահավաքից կամ զոհաբերությունից, կամ ողորմությունից: Առաջնահերթ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցում զոհաբերությունները մատաղի տեսքով չեն լինում. ձեր մատաղը դա կերակուր է աղքատներին անկախ նրանից, թե որոշ ոչ կիրթ մարդիկ ինչպես են այն կիրառում, կամ հասկանում: Մատաղի մասին ավելի մանրամասն կարդացեք http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/news/mat.../2011-05-02-65 կայքում: Կապված տասանորդի, ուշադրությու´ն, ոչ թե դրամահավաքության կամ ողորմության այլ կոնկրետ տասանաորդի: Տասանորդը իր նպատակաուղղվածությունը ունի և իբրև նպատակ ծառայում է առաջնահերթ անձի հոգեկան հանգստության և իր ներդրման բավարարման պատճառների: Եթե քրիստոնյան իրողություններին սկսում է նայել ոչ հոգևոր աչքերով, ապա նմանօրինակ երևույթներ թվում են բիզնեսի աղբյուր, կամ շահամոլություն, կամ ավելի  վատ շողոքորթություն, բայց իրականում տասանորդը միտված է նման մարդկանց մտածումները բացահայտելու: Ասենք եթե ես ընթերցում եմ մինչ իմ գռառումը արված գրառումները՝ ինձ պարզ արտացոլանքով բացվում է մարդկանց ունեցաց հոգևոր ներաշխարհը, հավատացնում եմ ձեզ որ նույն կերպով արտացոլվում է նաև այն մարդու դրսևուրումները ով կանգնած է տասանորդ տալու առաջ: Օրինակ բերեմ Ավետարանից Քրիստոսը պարզորեն նկարագրեց մի առակ որտեղ պատմում էր թե ինչպես հավաքվել էին հարուստներ և ամեն մեկը գանձանակում գումար էր գցում, և մի շատ աղքատ կին մի դրամ գցեց և Հիսուս հարց է տալիս ձեր կարծիքով նրանցից ով ավելի շատ գումար գցեց գանձանակում, և ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լիներ բայց ամենաշատ գումար գցել էր այդ աղքատ կին: ԵՎ Քրիստոս ասում է բոլորը գցում էին իրենց ավել գումարը, իսկ այդ կինը գցեց իր ունեցվածքը: Իմ կարծիքով իմ ասածները ձեզ մտածել կտա՝ արդյո՞ք մենք կարող ենք նմանօրինակ թեմաները բարձրաձայնելու, և արդյո՞ք ունենք հոգևոր աչքեր ճիշտ մեկնաբանելու, թե ցույց ենք տալու մեր հոգևոր տգիտությունները և շահամոլությանը: Հավելեմ որ այսօր շատ աղանդավորներ տասանորդի գաղապար ներքո զբաղվում են դրամահավաքով, իսկ ինպես ես նշեցի դրանք բավականին տարբեր երևույթներ են 
Օրհնություններով Տեր Համաբարձում քահանա

----------

Ameli (29.05.2011), Moonwalker (29.05.2011), հովարս (29.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Մատթ.23:22-ը կարդալով մեկտեղ, կարդացեք նաև Թվոց 18:21-26 «Եւ ահա Իսրայէլի բոլոր տասանորդը Ղևիի որդիներուն տուի ժառանգության համար ...» Նէեմ.10:37-38:  Շարունակեք կարդալ Բ Օրին.12:6-7,17,19; 14:22-29; այստեղ ասվում է տասանորդը ուտելու մասին, դո՞ւք եք ուտում այն թե միայն ձեր ղեկավարներն են ուտում:
Այս համարը տասանորդի բուն իմաստն է Բ Օրին. 26:12-15: 

հ.գ.
Եկեղեցուն ընծա տալը շատ լավ է, քանի որ եկեղեցում ծառայողները պետությունից աշխատավարձ/թոշակ չեն ստանում

----------


## Varzor

> Մատթ.23:22-ը կարդալով մեկտեղ, կարդացեք նաև Թվոց 18:21-26 «Եւ ահա Իսրայէլի բոլոր տասանորդը Ղևիի որդիներուն տուի ժառանգության համար ...» Նէեմ.10:37-38:  Շարունակեք կարդալ Բ Օրին.12:6-7,17,19; 14:22-29; այստեղ ասվում է տասանորդը ուտելու մասին, դո՞ւք եք ուտում այն թե միայն ձեր ղեկավարներն են ուտում:
> Այս համարը տասանորդի բուն իմաստն է Բ Օրին. 26:12-15: 
> հ.գ.
> Եկեղեցուն ընծա տալը շատ լավ է, քանի որ եկեղեցում ծառայողները պետությունից աշխատավարձ/թոշակ չեն ստանում


Գաղափարը շատ պարզ է` քահանան կատարում է ինչ-որ *օգտակար և անհրաժեշտ* գործողություններ և դա կատարում է հավատացյալ մարդու համար` պատարագ, մկրտություն, պսակ և այլն: Եվ ինչպես ի աշխատանքի համար դա նույնպես պիտի վարձատրվի: Բացի այդ այդ գործողությունների կատարման ժամանակ ծախսվում են նյութեր և միջոցներ, որոնք օդից չեն ստեղծվում` պիտի գոնե փոխհատուցվեն:
Բայց այստեղ երկու մեծ բայց կա.
1. Միթե քահանայի կատարած գործը համարժեք է ցանկացած մարդու ստացած եկամուտի 1/10 մասին? Ում համար գործը կատարել է, թող նա էլ վճարի, իսկ եթե ուզում է ավել վճարել` դա իր իրավունքն է:
2. Գործը` գործ, բայց կան պարտավորություններ, որ մարդն ակամայից ստանձնում է քանահա դառնալով, ու այդ պատրավորություննեը կատարելու դիմաց վճարելը հաստատ պարտադիր չի, իսկ չվճարելն էլ պատժելի չի:
Տասնօրդի գաղափարը միանշանակ հիմարություն է, քանի որ այն մարդիկ, որոնք տվյալ եկեղեցու "հոտից" չեն ոչ մի պարտավորություն չունեն այդ եկեղեցու հանդեպ: Ու տասնորդը դա կրոնական կեղեքման ձևերից մեկն է:
Քանի որ Ղևի ցեղը հենց քահանայական ցեղն է, ինքն էլ գրել ու պահպանել է Թորան (Հին կտակարան), ուստի իրեն էլ ձեռնտու էր, որ տասնորդի գաղափարը աստվածային ու ի վերուստ սահմանված լինել:

----------

Skeptic (13.04.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> հ.գ.
> Եկեղեցուն ընծա տալը շատ լավ է, քանի որ եկեղեցում ծառայողները պետությունից աշխատավարձ/թոշակ չեն ստանում


Հետաքրքիր էր: Երբ մեկ այլ մասնագիտության տեր մարդուն (օրինակ` բժշկին) *ընծա* են տալիս, կողքից ասում են` կաշառք վերցրին, ու դա դասվում է վատ երևույթների շարքին:

----------


## Varzor

> Հետաքրքիր էր: Երբ մեկ այլ մասնագիտության տեր մարդուն (օրինակ` բժշկին) *ընծա* են տալիս, կողքից ասում են` կաշառք վերցրին, ու դա դասվում է վատ երևույթների շարքին:


Ընծա տալը երբեք էլ վատ բան չի, այ հարց է, որ այդ "ընծան" այլ կերպ է ընդունվում և մեկնաբանում: Աշխատանքի դիմաց մարդուն վարձատրում են, իսկ հոգևորականը նույնպես աշխատում է, սակայն ոնց Հովարսը նշեց` դրա դիմաց աշխատավարձ չի ստանում:

----------

հովարս (13.04.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Գաղափարը շատ պարզ է` քահանան կատարում է ինչ-որ *օգտակար և անհրաժեշտ* գործողություններ և դա կատարում է հավատացյալ մարդու համար` պատարագ, մկրտություն, պսակ և այլն: Եվ ինչպես ի աշխատանքի համար դա նույնպես պիտի վարձատրվի: Բացի այդ այդ գործողությունների կատարման ժամանակ ծախսվում են նյութեր և միջոցներ, որոնք օդից չեն ստեղծվում` պիտի գոնե փոխհատուցվեն:
> Բայց այստեղ երկու մեծ բայց կա.
> 1. Միթե քահանայի կատարած գործը համարժեք է ցանկացած մարդու ստացած եկամուտի 1/10 մասին? Ում համար գործը կատարել է, թող նա էլ վճարի, իսկ եթե ուզում է ավել վճարել` դա իր իրավունքն է:
> 2. Գործը` գործ, բայց կան պարտավորություններ, որ մարդն ակամայից ստանձնում է քանահա դառնալով, ու այդ պատրավորություննեը կատարելու դիմաց վճարելը հաստատ պարտադիր չի, իսկ չվճարելն էլ պատժելի չի:
> Տասնօրդի գաղափարը միանշանակ հիմարություն է, քանի որ այն մարդիկ, որոնք տվյալ եկեղեցու "հոտից" չեն ոչ մի պարտավորություն չունեն այդ եկեղեցու հանդեպ:


Այսքանի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց...



> Քանի որ Ղևի ցեղը հենց քահանայական ցեղն է, ինքն էլ գրել ու պահպանել է Թորան (Հին կտակարան), ուստի իրեն էլ ձեռնտու էր, որ տասնորդի գաղափարը աստվածային ու ի վերուստ սահմանված լինել:


այստեղ ճիշտ չես, քանի որ պատմությունը այլ բան է ասում,...եթե կարելի է  չխորանամ

----------

Varzor (14.04.2012)

----------


## anahit96

> իսկ դո՞ւք, և ի՞նչ ձևով եք դա իրականացնում


Կներեք էլի դուք ովքեր եք??

----------


## Varzor

> այստեղ ճիշտ չես, քանի որ պատմությունը այլ բան է ասում,...եթե կարելի է  չխորանամ


Մի էլ խորացի Հովարս ջան: Կա մի շատ պարզ և հիմնարար սկզբունք` եթե ինչ-որ բան տեղի է ունենում/ունեցոլ, պա առաջին հերթին գտիրն նրան, թե ում է դա ձեռնտու կամ օվ է դրանից օգտվում:
Փաստացի տասնօրդի գաղափարը տալիս է հենց Աստվածաշունչը, իսկ տասնորդից սկզբնապես միանշանակ օգտվել են միայն ղևտացիք` քանահաները: Հետագայում էլ նաև քրիստոնյա քահանաները այն վայրերում, որտեղ եկեղեցին բավարար հզորութոյւն և հեղինակություն ուներ բնակչությունից տասնորդ հավաքելու:
Ու քանի որ ինքդ էլ համաձայնեցիր, որ տասնորդ վճարել բոլորի չի, որ պարտավոր են, ուրեմն հետևություն` ղևտացիք առաջինն էին, որ պետական/վարչական մակարդակով սկսեցին օգտվել տասնորդի բարիքներից և իրենց հիմնավորումը ոչ թե զուտ տամաբանական սոցիալական էր` "աշխատավարձ չենք ստանում", այլ սուտ կրոնական` "որովհետև այդպե սգրված է Աստվածաշնչում": Ու փաստացի այն մարդիկ, որոնք չէին ցանկանում տասնորդ վճարել, բայց կեղեքվում էին, իրենց կեղեքման համար, առանց խորանալու, մեղավոր համարում էին ոչ թե քահանաներին, այլ այն գիրք-օրենքը, որը սահմանում էի այդ երևույթը:
Որքան որ ժամանակի հետ զարգացավ և կատարելագործվեց եկեղեցին, այնքան էլ տասնորդի գաղափարը դուրս եկավ շրջանառությունից:
Ու դրա կարիքն այժմ չկա: Միևնույն է հավատացյալ մարդը գնալու է եկեղեցի, ու իր հնարավորություների չափով էլ ընծաներ է մատուցելու:
Ներկայումս իրավիճակն այնպիսին է, որ եկեղեցին բացի ընծաներից կարողանում է նաև այլ ճանապարհով գումարներ վաստակել: Մասնավորապես` մոմավաճառությամբ: Չեմ ուզում դիտարկել պսակադրության, մկրտության և այլ արարողութունների համար դրամարկղում վճարվող գումարները, որովհեև դրանք չնչին են ու հազիվ կարող են նույնիսկ ծածկել եկեղեցու կողմից արարաողության անցկացման համար կատարվող նյութական ծախսերը:
Բացի այդ ՀԱԵ-ն արդեն ազատված է հարկերից ու մոմավաճառությունն ավելի եկամտաբեր է դարձել: Գաղտնիք չի, որ դրսից բերված մոմերը եկեղեցին չի ընդունում` պիտի իրենցից գնվի մոմը: Բայց ես հիշում եմ, որ մի ժամանակ այդպես չէր:
Սակայն միևնույն է ՀԱԵ համար դեռևս եկամուտների հիմնական աղբյուր են հանդիսանում ընծաներն ու ողորմություները: Այ էս վերջին պահը անբարոյական երևույթ է, թե ոչ` չեմ կարող գնահատել, քանի որ ողորմությունը նույնպես ընծայի մի ձև է, բայց ուղղված չի կոնկրետ անարողության կամ անձի: Իսկ թե ինչի համար է, դու ինձաիշնից լավ կիմանաս:

----------


## mnowak

*Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս նորությանը:*

rbctv.rbc.ru/archive/main_news/text/562949984809737.shtml

www.bbc.co.uk/russian/society/2012/09/120924_german_catholics_unpaid_tax_punishment.shtml

*Կարծու՞մ եք որ կարողա մի օր էլ նման մի բան Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցում լինի:*

----------


## Artgeo

Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին Գարեգին Բ-ի (վիրավորանք չի) գլխավորությամբ նենց սերտ կապերի մեջ ա քրեաօլիգարխիկ իշխանությունների հետ, որ մենք ավելի շատ հարկ ենք վճարում, քան գերմանացիները։

----------

keyboard (29.09.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եթե չեմ սխալվում, էս օրենքը կա շատ շուտվանից ու միշտ գործել ա: Հարցը ոնց որ նրանում ա, որ ահագին մարդ վերջին տարիներին սկսել ա հրաժարվել վճարել եկեղեցու տասանորդը: Էս դեպքը վերաբերվու ա նրան, որ կոնկրետ դատական դեպք ա, երբ հարկը վճարել հրաժարվողին եկեղեցին բանադրել ա (ճիշտ եմ հա օգտագործում տերմինը ?), վիրավորված հավատացյալը դիմել ա դատարան, իսկ դատարանը որոշում ա կայացրել ի օգուտ եկեղեցու: Այսինքն, հաստատել ա, որ հարկը պետք ա վճարվի, քանի որ կա օրենք այն մասին, որ կաթոլիկները պիտի տասանորդ վճարեն եկեղեցուն: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա մեր եկեղեցուն, ապա մենք կամավոր եկեղեցուն էնքան ենք մուծվում, որ իրանց պետք չի օրենքով տասանորդ սահմանել: Մոմ ենք առնում, կնքվում են, հարսանիք ենք անում, թաղում ենք անում, ու ամեն անգամ տերտերը խաչը իրա տարելկով դեմ ա տալիս: Կարաս փող չդնես ?  :LOL:  Հետևիցդ մի հատ սրբազան քֆուր կուտես: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ սաղ բարեկամության մոտ քձիբի պատվավոր կոչումը սաղ կյանքդ կմնա վրեդ: Սրան էլ եթե գումարենք եկեղեցու սրբազան ունեցվածքն ու գույքը (սաունա, ստադիոն, ռեստորան, կաֆե, բոռդել ... ), որոնք օրենքի վերջին փոփոխություններով ազատվել են հարկերից, ապա մեր եկեղեցին իրա տասանորդն արդեն վաղուց ա տանում մեզանից, ու մի բան էլ ավել:

----------

Arpine (28.09.2012), keyboard (29.09.2012), Sagittarius (28.09.2012), Արէա (28.09.2012)

----------


## mnowak

Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ ինչպես ենք մենք վերաբերվում նման հարցին ...

Իսկ թե ճիշտա թե սխալ (այն ինչ արթեն կատարվումա), դա միանշանակ հակասումա Քրիստոնեությանը:

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս նորությանը:*
> 
> rbctv.rbc.ru/archive/main_news/text/562949984809737.shtml
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/russian/society/2012/09/120924_german_catholics_unpaid_tax_punishment.shtml
> 
> *Կարծու՞մ եք որ կարողա մի օր էլ նման մի բան Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցում լինի:*


էս վճարը և օրենքը վաղուց կար: Բայց մարդիկ ունեն այլընտրանք, հարկատունների մեծ մասը ուղղակի ասում են որ իրանք եվանգելիստ են /Գերմանիայի բողոքականներ/ կամ ընդհանրապես աթեիստ, ու ոչ մի հարկ էլ չեն մուծում. իմ ծանոթների մեծ մասը տենց էլ անում է: 

Բայց հարց է՝ եթե Հայաստանում նման օրենք մտցնեն, կթո՞ղեն այլընտրանք մարդկանց: 
Բայց իմ կարծիքով հիմարություն է, Գերմանիայում էս օրենքը գործում ա միայն հարուստ Հարավի շնորհիվ, որտեղ շատ են հավատացյալ ունևոր կաթոլիկները:

----------


## Moonwalker

> *Մոդերատորական. «Տասանորդի դերը մեր կյանքում, պետք է արդյոք վճարել՞» թեման միացվել է «Տասանորդ և զոհաբերություն» թեմային...*


*Մոդերատորական. այս թեմային է միացվել նաև ըստ էության տասանորդին վերաբերվող «Գերմանիայի Կաթոլիկ Եկեղեցին սահմանել է 1/10-րդ մասը որպես օրենք» թեման:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես ուզում եմ իմանալ ինչպես ենք մենք վերաբերվում նման հարցին ...
> 
> Իսկ թե ճիշտա թե սխալ (այն ինչ արթեն կատարվումա), դա միանշանակ հակասումա Քրիստոնեությանը:


Յանիմ մնացած հարկերը նենց նամուսով վճարում ենք, մի հատ էլ տասնարոդ վճարենք  :LOL: 

Ամեն դեպքում, միջնադարը կարծեմ վաղուց անցել ա, ինչ տասանո՞րդ: Մնում ա մի հատ ինկվիզիցիա մտցնենք, ու սկսեն Երևանի մեջտեղը խարույկներ վառել: 

Իրականում համեմատությունը Գերմանիայի հետ այնքան էլ տեղին չի: Գերմանիայում էտ օրենքը անցյալի մնացուկ ա, ու պահպանվում ա որպես պատմության ու մշակույթի էլեմենտ ու Գերմանիայի բուն բոյւջետային ու հարկային քաղաքականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ոչ մեկին էտ հարկը չվճարելու համար Գերմանիայում չեն դատում: Կրկնում եմ, էս դեպքը վերաբերվում նրան, որ հարկը չվճարողին եկեղեցին բանադրել ա, ու դատարանը որոշումա ընդունել, որ ճիշտ ա արել ու ինքը այլևս կաթոլիկ չի, քանի որ կաթոլիկների հարկը չի վճարում: Բայց էտ մարդուն ոչ մեկը չի տուգանել, չի բանտարկել, չի դատապարտել ......... 

Հիմա, Հայաստանում եկեղեցին նույնպես մեր պատմության ու մշակույթի մի մասն ա ու քաղաքացիական հարաբերությունների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Հետևապես նման հարցի քննարկումը, սահմանել թե չսահմանել տասանորդ Հայաստանում, ինքնին անտեղին ա:

----------

Ambrosine (29.09.2012), keyboard (29.09.2012), Varzor (29.09.2012), VisTolog (29.09.2012), Արէա (29.09.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> *Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում այս նորությանը:*
> 
> rbctv.rbc.ru/archive/main_news/text/562949984809737.shtml
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/russian/society/2012/09/120924_german_catholics_unpaid_tax_punishment.shtml
> 
> *Կարծու՞մ եք որ կարողա մի օր էլ նման մի բան Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցում լինի:*


Նորությանը վերաբերվում եմ հումորով:
Կարծում եմ, որ Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: Չիպոլինոյի մուլտիկի նման մի օր անձրևի հարկ էլ կուզեն  :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Ամեն դեպքում, միջնադարը կարծեմ վաղուց անցել ա, ինչ տասանո՞րդ: Մնում ա մի հատ ինկվիզիցիա մտցնենք, ու սկսեն Երևանի մեջտեղը խարույկներ վառել:


Բա գիտես տրնդեզին մենակ թռնում էին  խարույկի վրայով? Ով չէր դզում միամիտ մնում էր խարույկի մեջ  :LOL: 
Համ էլ մոռացար որ, ՀՀԿ-ն հրապարակի մեջտեղը խարույկ արդեն վառելա` նախադեպն ունենք արդեն:
Իսկ եկեղեցու տասնորդի փոխարեն Սաշնորդ ենք շուտով վճարելու  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (29.09.2012)

----------

